# Sugar free in 09



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Is there already a thread going around for quitting sugar? I can't find one and I need support. I've tried before, but I'm serious this time. Sugar is not the friend that I once thought it was. I have been in denial about my addiction. It's the root of many problems for me. I have a really hard time losing weight. I have lots of candida symptoms. My brain in constantly in a fog.

I cut way down yesterday. I'm only going to have one sugar item today. Then, nothing. I figure if I can live without ever seeing my mom again in physical form, then I can live without sugar. It will be like a relative that has passed on or a broken relationship. I still have fond memories of that person, but the relationship just didn't work out.

I found a good free ebook on tips for quitting sugar. It's at http://www.firstourselves.com/. It has the best tips I've read. She really hits it from all angles. I'm just finishing up the last 20 pages.


----------



## Anna06 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm in.









I have no resources, but I need help also!!!

I've tried this several times, and I always fail.









Wendyland I'm sorry about your mom


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm glad you're in, and I'm not alone! I edited my first post to include where I found the book for helping give up sugar. It's really changed my outlook and given me a lot more confidence to quit for good.


----------



## kristinb (Jan 12, 2008)

I need to join yall. I like to tell myself silly little things like, "only candy bars are sugar. This is a granola bar so it doesn't count." lol I, too, have brain fog and I'm really trying to prevent gestational diabetes this time around.


----------



## candynut (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes, this is something that's been at the front of my mind lately.

My big hurdle right now is that I'm due in a bit more than a month, so I'm having a hard time motivating myself (I know that life will be in a major upheaval very soon, so I think why should I bother. But of course the other part of me says that now is as good a time to start as any!)

Thanks for the link! I will read through it.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I found a really good raw food bar last night at Trader Joes. I think it'll help me get through the transmission as long as I don't over do it. It's called pure and the flavor is chocolate brownie. I've had other bars that are similar, but this one is so much better. It does have agave and dates, but I definitely didn't have a big spike in blood sugar afterwards and it satisfied my cravings.

Yesterday was rough. I had a bad headache all day and I was really short-tempered. Today is better so far. I've read that the 4th day is the worst, but the second day usually seems the worst for me. I've never made it past a week. I usually feel so good at a week that I eat a little sugar. Then, it slowly creeps back.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm in. I was almost completely off (only a couple natural sugars like honey and maple syrup, very very rarely) and then I got my wisdom teeth, and ate ice cream and pudding and well..... here i am.

I've been finding that eating something filling (usually with animal fat of some kind) as soon as I'm hungry has been helping me cut down these past couple days, because its when I get really hungry that I most often reach for the sugar fix. And lowering the sugar content of "dessert". I'm trying really hard to do heavy cream with maple syrup and fruit instead of ice cream for dessert. I know maple syrup is sugar, but last time it was easier to wean off to natural sugars and then lower them down slowly til I really have very little taste for sugar. *sighs* but it comes back so very fast.

I do find that when I'm trying to cut down on sugar, upping fat is key. It helps me feel "full", and sated when I'm full after a meal, and so I'm less likely to go for dessert.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I woke up feeling great today! I really want something last night, but I didn't give in. I'm so glad. My mind feels so much clearer today. For breakfast, I had oatmeal with dried apples, raw pecans, and cinnamon. I usually like brown sugar in it, but I barely missed it.


----------



## Anna06 (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow wendyland your doing great!!

I will probably start Monday. I know....







: I should not put this off.
But I'm baking banana nut bread right not, got to make some cookies, and probably a pie. I have company coming for the week-end. And my ds2 school is having a fund raiser Fri and Sat pm, which I'm baking some of this stuff for and I'm working in it. I'm going to try to cut down, but I'm not going to officially start until monday. (Sunday I have a Boy Scout dinner to go to, always great sweets!!) I did not even realize how many sweets I eat until writing all this!

I also need to read the web site listed by wendyland. It looks great.

Everyone keep the tips coming.







:


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I know I need to get off sugar. I have a horrible sugar habit. I drink about 4 cups of caffinated tea a day....with 2 tsp of sugar in each cup.







My face tingles everytime I finish it. Then I crash a little while later and have another cup. I've been so tired and moody....and I think it's becuase of the sugar. So here I go. From here on, no more sugar. Have to go grocery shopping tommorow on my super strict budget, argh.


----------



## Empathmom (Aug 15, 2007)

I gave up sugar for my new year's resolution. I do have honey and maple syrup ocaisonally. I find my day to day life doesn't really have a lot of sugar in it so day to day isn't that difficult. I do find any special occaison hard, like having to go out to a restaurant. Last night I was at my inlaws and they ordered Thai Food. I'm pretty sure there is sugar in it. The first 3 weeks on it I have seen a three pound loss.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I've quit sugar for 9 months, 6 years ago, but unfortunately fell off that wagon. I "quit" approximately 8,838,765,284 times since then, lol. But in December I had that same feeling I did 6 years ago and knew that this time really was different. I have been totally off of sugar since December 28. I do already feel noticeably better.

Last time I quit it took weeks and weeks (6 maybe) before I start losing weight. I'm still waiting (weighting? lol) for that to happen, but I'm that much closer.

As I did the first time, I ate totally unsweetened bitter chocolate when cravings hit me the first few days. I only need that crutch for a few days and then I'm fine.

I've also learned to make my own bread, whole wheat with a couple of bananas and an apple in there for moistness and sweetness. It's not sweet like most bread but it's sweet enough for a treat, and has all of the fiber intact.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

ugg I've been doing pretty badly eating sugar this weekend. Its my grandfather's 80th birthday party, and I volunteered to make a cake. And so of course, I ate a bit of the batter when I made it, and some of the frosting when I made that, and then I had such a terrible sweet tooth I ate a peice of apple pie a la mode last night and then more frosting today when I frosted the cake. *sighs* and then I'll eat cake tonight. looks like avoiding the brownie at lunch did me little good.

I think its even harder because I'm baking it and I'm not getting a lot of fat. My extended family eats REALLY low fat, almost all of them, and i need a really high animal fat diet for it to be any use in cutting the cravings. oh well, I'll try again tomarrow.


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

I haven't checked out the website but here are two tips:

1) The more salt you consume, the more sugar you will crave.

2) Eat squash, carrots, onions and other sweet veggies to help the sweet cravings. Baking them or cooking them with a little water for a long time will make them super sweet.

Brown rice syrup is a sweetener that is much milder than others out there. Very yummy!


----------



## freespirited (Jun 14, 2005)

I'll join!







: I noticed a HUGE difference in my moods when I went sugar-free last year, but I didn't last more than a couple of weeks.







Now I really need to do this. My health is not so great these days, I have major adrenal fatigue, candida, PMS, depression, fatigue, low libido, etc. I have just gone gluten-free, now sugar-free is the next step!

According to Dr. Gabriel Cousens, a well-known raw food practitioner and author of some great books, the worst thing you can do for your health is consume sugar. If you are going to eat fruits, it's better to eat low- to moderate-glycemic fruits. The lowest are berries, grapefruit, lemons and limes. Moderate include apples and peaches. High sugar fruits would be bananas, mangos, and pineapple to name a few. Until we get our sugar addiction under control, we shouldn't eat any fruits, except lemons and limes.

Basically, sugar increases the fungus in your blood and gets your composting button pushed, which means you are on a fast-track to illness and worse. Needless to say, I am VERY motivated after having read Dr. Cousen's section on blood fungus and it's correlation to cancer and illness.

The big change I made today was switching to sugar-free coffee creamer. It isn't nearly as good as the sugary stuff but I can deal with it. If anyone has any suggestions, I for one would love to hear. It's hard to come up with decent sugar-free foods. I am just not big on the taste of artificial sweetners. One thing I did do is buy some Vanilla Creme stevia drops and add those to sparkling water. I actually like it, and so do my kiddos. I am really going to miss my sweet baked goods. And I guess alcohol is out? I read that one shot of vodka, for example, contains 8 teaspoons of sugar! I do know alcohol converts to sugar and I believe it because I never feel calm or balanced the day after drinking.

I really want to do this! I NEED to! Let's support each other. I think the first will be tough and then after that it should get easier.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freespirited* 
I am just not big on the taste of artificial sweetners. One thing I did do is buy some Vanilla Creme stevia drops and add those to sparkling water.

I don't think it's a good idea to use artificial sweeteners, nor sugar "alternatives." Personally I still eat fruit but just not too much (and always whole rather than juiced), but I don't eat anything that my grandmother wouldn't recognize.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm so glad to see more of you joining up. I've really felt like crap this week. I need the support. I'm fine early in the day, but the headache gets worse as the day goes on. Last night, I made myself some chocolate milk. I took a few drinks and dumped it out. I decided it wasn't worth it.

I've been trying to drink a lot of water. I had some water with squeezed lemon and stevia. It was good the stevia takes the edge off the water. The peppermint flavored is also good in water or tea.

I don't think I can quit the fruit right now. I really don't eat that much anyway. I had an orange today and a little bit of frozen pineapple.

It's also been psychologically hard the last few days. There have been a couple times where I wanted to cry. I wanted to give up. I can't. If I keep eating sugar, I'm going to have these problems the rest of my life. It's only going to get worse.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm going to subscribe as well. For me it's about refined sugar. I'm ok with straight from mother-earth fruit in moderation. I can't convince myself that it's not good.

I have been up and down this month, so maybe a support group is in order!


----------



## freespirited (Jun 14, 2005)

This is tough. I am having lots of sugar withdrawal/detox symptoms today like dizziness, headache and mood swings. I haven't touched a speck of sugar but I am really craving some So Delicious coconut ice cream ever since I was reminded of it in this forum.







I am allowing myself blueberries but haven't had any today. Right now I'm going to make myself a cup of Candy Cane Lane herbal tea and add a couple drops of vanilla stevia and see if that helps with these cravings. It's strange how once you really get going with the withdrawal, you start craving more sugar than ever, at least I have been. Stuff like fruit juice, candies, marshmallows, gumdrops, my body is just screaming out for pure sugar.







I read somewhere that for 2-4 days you will feel like this and then you will feel better than you ever have. I'm pretty much on day 2. We'll see what tomorrow brings. I just want to go to bed and hibernate through this.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

It is tough. It was harder for me to quit this year than it was last year when I tried. I had horrible headaches by the end of the day. Yesterday was great. I was still slightly irritable. I had a little squeeze of agave in my tea and that was it all day. My husband was amazed that I was able to eat oatmeal without sugar. I thought it tasted great. I did have some dried granny smiths in it and pecans, but not much. And cinnamon.

I'm barely craving anything. As long as I don't pay too much attention to the sweets that they show on commercials, I'm ok. I just try to keep my mind off of it. I'm glad I'm through the hardest part. Now, I need to stay focused and watch out for hidden sugars.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I REALLY need to join you guys. I did this about 1.5 years ago for several months and felt great, but fell off the wagon when my son had his birthday and we had cake and ice cream in the house.

I've started and stopped a few times this month already. Sigh. This is SO.HARD. I know if I could get past the first few days I'd be okay, but it's always "after the coffee creamer is all used up" or "after we make this one pan of brownies." Gah!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey all- I am a sugarfree momma- I was off (yet again) for the last 3-4 months- but then last week I thought I could /should have a little treat for some stupid reason. Well, now I am weaning back off this week and it is just as hard ARGH- I have been super cranky, poor kids and I have been carb binging. Today I am trying to make it without a huge carb binge- ie yesterday I ate a whole bunch of corn tortilla chips before bed- just had to have them. No sugar here, but the carb binges work the same. I was doing so good, I hate it that I do that to myself. I do fruit but low gi stuff- lots of grapefruit. My weight also went up a few pounds from last weeks indiscretions so I would like to get that back off- I worked too hard to lose it the first time! Anywho- hi all!


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
I've been finding that eating something filling (usually with animal fat of some kind) as soon as I'm hungry has been helping me cut down these past couple days, because its when I get really hungry that I most often reach for the sugar fix. And lowering the sugar content of "dessert". I'm trying really hard to do heavy cream with maple syrup and fruit instead of ice cream for dessert. I know maple syrup is sugar, but last time it was easier to wean off to natural sugars and then lower them down slowly til I really have very little taste for sugar. *sighs* but it comes back so very fast.

I do find that when I'm trying to cut down on sugar, upping fat is key. It helps me feel "full", and sated when I'm full after a meal, and so I'm less likely to go for dessert.

Yes! This is what I did when I weaned myself off sugar and it still works when I'm having sugar cravings. Animal fat, protein, also natural sugars in small amounts really help when you are craving that cinnamon roll.
Though I find that the refined grains and sugar have been slowly creeping back into my life and I probably need to nip that in the bud, I still have nowhere near the desire for/taste for sugary goodies that I used to.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

What do you all snack on when you're off sugar? Or maybe some good transition foods? I've been snacking on raw almonds, raw pecans, and my late evening snack has been frozen pineapple. Only a small amount of pineapple.

I found a recipe on another board that is low gi, but still sweetened with agave. I think it makes 3 dozen.

1/2 cup cocoa powder
1 1/3 cup agave
1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup peanut butter or other nut butter
3 cups quick oats
1 tsp vanilla extract

- stir 1st 4 ingredients together an boil until rolling boil
- add PB and van. Ext.
- stir in oatmeal
- drop by spoonfuls on wax paper and refrigerate


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
What do you all snack on when you're off sugar? Or maybe some good transition foods?

-cheese
-whole grain crackers or w g bread with butter
-fresh fruit
-plain whole-fat yogurt with a little maple syrup
-hard-boiled eggs
-nuts
-sunflower seeds (better lightly pan-toasted imo)
-leftovers
-sauerkraut out of the jar (ok I know this sounds gross to many of you but if you like sauerkraut it's surprisingly satisfying)
-veggie sticks are good to munch on too but not as satisfying as fatty things
-cottage cheese
-combinations of the above


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
What do you all snack on when you're off sugar? Or maybe some good transition foods?

In the hard first few days, I nibble on totally unsweetened chocolate. It completely and totally quiets my cravings.

And here is my recipe for bread I like to snack on, that has no sugar or sugar substitutes; just some fruit.

2 bananas
1 large or 2 small apples
1 3/4 cup whole wheat or rye flour
2 eggs
1/4 cup olive oil
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking soda
1/4 cup hot water
Optional: things like flax seeds, rolled oats, raisins, blueberries, walnuts, etc. can go in there. Use about 1/2 cup of whatever extra you put in.

1) Preheat oven to 325F.

2) In a vitamix or blender, puree the bananas and apple(s). You may need to add a little water (about 1/4 cup) depending on the device you use. If you don't have a blender, you can mash the bananas and use applesauce or apple juice.

3) Mix all ingredients except the baking soda and hot water in a medium mixing bowl.

4) In a seperate cup, mix the baking soda and hot water together. Then pour into the bowl with the other ingredients, and mix.

5) Pour into a standard 9 x 5 inch loaf pan. Bake at 325F for 55 minutes or until a knife or toothpick comes out clean.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

my favorite is - corn tortilla chips w/ salsa and black bean dips

homemade popcorn made w/ plenty of coconut oil- yum!

coconut oil w/ cocoa powder, some nuts and a couple of dates- rolled in coconut(unsweetened of course)

baby carrots

copious amounts of nuts and seeds!

fruits sometimes- but I usually try to avoid- I do grapefruits though and melons and berries seem to be ok- but anything else is too sweet


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Sarah, is it getting any better? I'm so glad that I didn't give up when I was feeling terrible. It's so worth it.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I want to join here too. This will be hard, but I'm up to the challenge







!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Fell off the wagon a little today. I had a reeses. My head is spinning. I think it was actually good for me to eat it to remind myself how bad I feel when I eat sugar. I'm back to no sugar. It feels so much better to be off of it. I wish they made chocolate blinders.


----------



## Anna06 (Jul 4, 2005)

Glad your back on the wagon Wendyland. I know how easy it is to fall off.

I'm ok, not sugar free, but cut the sugar way down. I'm still eating fruit, nuts, eggs and some cheese for snacks.

Quote:

laohaire As I did the first time, I ate totally unsweetened bitter chocolate when cravings hit me the first few days. I only need that crutch for a few days and then I'm fine.
And I love dark baking chocolate....hope I can quit that now.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Watching your journey and gaining motivation.







:


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Has anyone else made an attempt? I had the reeses yesterday, but went right back to no sugar. I was really tired yesterday, but I don't think it was from eating the sugar. I've been sleeping poorly the last few nights. It's probably from the die off of toxins or candida. I usually sleep bad when I'm in detox mode.

I need to come up with a more interesting menu. It's getting kind of bland.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

I want to do this!!! I've been thinking about it for so long. Sugar is my one weakness that I can't seem to overcome. I eat pretty healthy otherwise. I am going to start this next week after I can plan some alternative snacks and go to the store to stock up. I need to be prepared for the cravings! Any other suggestions people have on alternatives (but I don't want artificial sweeteners) that would be great. I'm not going to cut out fruit though. Will that make this easier or harder?


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

The first few days were really hard. I tried to gradually slow down on the sugar, but I think that actually prolonged the pain. When I did cold turkey last year, I was feeling better much faster.

I allowed myself to eat anything else that I wanted that wasn't sugar or processed foods. I nibbled on cheese and whole grain crackers. I've been eating more nuts than usually. I bought some frozen pineapple chunks and would eat a few of those half frozen.

I just started reading potatoes not prozac last night. She has a method that steps you down gradually. It's also been an eye opening book. She said that a lot of people with sugar sensitivities also have problems with alcohol or have direct family members that do. I don't drink. Mainly because I feel sick immediately afterwards. both of my parents were alcoholics and also had sweet tooths.

I don't think eating a little fruit would make it harder. You may want to stick to fruits that are lower in sugar like berries and apples. At least at first. I think a lot of it is trial and error to see what you can handle.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

ok, today was day #1 with no "sugar" but I found that I was eating fruit and had some orange juice and toast with jam (no sugar added, but still it's sweet). So, my question is: should I be cutting back on all sweet things (even fruit) or is it OK to just cut out the added and refined sugar? I'm afraid of going whole hog because I might have serious withdrawal. But then, if I don't go whole hog will I break the addiction? ugh...


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

The book Potatoes not prozac has you gradually cut down. She recommends keeping a journal and seeing how much you're eating and at what time. You should eat protein with every meal. and eat three regular meals a day. If you snack, do it intentionally instead of mindlessly and keep them to a minimum. I was pretty much doing those things anyway, so I jumped right in. She also recommends eating a baked potato before bed to raise your tryptophan (sp?) levels during the night. It'll help you for the next day. She said that the 4th day is usually the hardest.

I ate more fruit than normal when I was coming off sugar. It didn't seem to make it any easier.

It's totally worth the withdrawl. I feel great without sugar. I don't ever want to go back. And really, the withdrawl only makes you irritable and gives you a headache. It's not even as bad as having a head cold. Just pretend you're sick and have your family pamper you.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

We're having a lot of issues getting and staying pregnant, and my midwife appt yesterday has really inspired me to fix my diet. For me that doesn't necessarily mean 100% sugar free, but it means NO processed convienience foods, all homemade, so that I can control what types of sweeteners and how much go into my foods.

I love chewy candies- that is my biggest weakness, anyone have any sugguestions for that? I'm vowing to give away the small package of airheads that hang out in my car- they're my mindless driving snack- and I can really feel the negative effects it's having on my body.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebirth* 
I love chewy candies- that is my biggest weakness, anyone have any sugguestions for that? I'm vowing to give away the small package of airheads that hang out in my car- they're my mindless driving snack- and I can really feel the negative effects it's having on my body.

I like chewy candies as well. I don't keep them around because the kids will want them, but I have found that when I am having a craving, dates or dried apricots (I prefer the harder, unsulphered ones) do the trick. I like to eat them with raw almonds, so I get a crunchy, chewy, sweet little treat.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I love dates and apricots, and I'll have to get some next time I'm at the store- I do think keeping those in the house (and especially car). Thanks!

The seed you planted is growing.... I'm also going to get a dehydrator- so I can make fruit leathers.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

I made a great sweet treat yesterday. You need a food processor or blender.

1/4 cup raw almonds - grind in a food processor then dump in a bowl
1/3 cup oats - grind in a food processor and dump in the bowl with the almonds
1/4 cup unsweetened coconut (i have the finally shredded kind. If not, you'd need to food processor that as well)
2 tablespoons flax seeds, ground
1 - 1&1/2 cups dates, pitted and mixed in a food processor
1 medium banana
1/4 unsweetened cocoa powder

mash everything together with a fork (at the end I just used my hands) until well blended then roll into balls and refrigerate. SOOO good.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

that sounds delicious, I'll have to try it.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

That does sound good. I'm having trouble finding dates. when I have gotten them before, they had giant pits in them. My daughter almost choked on one last time we got them, so I've been scared of them.

I really like being sugar-free, but I'm still not losing weight.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

wendyland said:


> That does sound good. I'm having trouble finding dates. when I have gotten them before, they had giant pits in them. My daughter almost choked on one last time we got them, so I've been scared of them.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, they all have pits! Got to remove them first


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

yep- all dates are pitted! To get them out you can squeeze or cut a slit in them. I cut them b/c the flesh gets pretty mushy by squeezing.

I didn't do too well yesterday! I went to class and my teacher had a huge spread of junk- cookies, candies, chocolates.... and I was early!

I only had one piece- of dark chocolate, and I was really proud of myself. But next friday I'm going to bring healthier things for sure!!!!

then I went to a doula meeting, and that 3 small licorice nubs- but they had mollasses, not white sugar, and they were herbal.

s0- I didn't do as well as I would have liked, but I did ok.


----------



## Empathmom (Aug 15, 2007)

Wendyland, I have the same problem. I'm not losing much weight. I started this at 200lbs and lost 5 lbs right away but for the last 3 weeks nothing. I'm a bit bummed because I was envisioning the weight just slipping off. Instead I'm pretty much staying at the same weight. However, I do feel a bit healthier so maybe it's worth it just for that?


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Empathmom* 
Wendyland, I have the same problem. I'm not losing much weight. I started this at 200lbs and lost 5 lbs right away but for the last 3 weeks nothing. I'm a bit bummed because I was envisioning the weight just slipping off. Instead I'm pretty much staying at the same weight. However, I do feel a bit healthier so maybe it's worth it just for that?

I've been reading a lot about insulin resistance. It can awhile for the insulin production to get back to a good level. I'm going to keep it up and see what happens.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

so... I've been doing this for about 4 days now, and I'm down a pound!

I'm really proud of myself for sticking weith this!!! And for everyone else too!

however- I promised DH an apple pie a week ago, nad my apples are really looking like they're starting to fade, so I have to do that today. And buy him ice cream to go with. I'm really hoping I can resist it, or at least just have tiny bits at a time, like a bite or two, and no more.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

How'd you do with the apple pie? I had a little soda at my grandmas house today. Otherwise doing well. I'm thinking about doing an elimination diet to see if I'm allergic to anything. I have a lot of issues that I think may be an allergy. Or maybe not. I'd like to know.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

subbing!!!will update in a bit.







:


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I nebver did get around to baking it! I was at a birth instead. But I did buy Vanilla ice cream, and it is sitting, unopened in my freezer right now.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im fern...i decided to go sugar free about two weeks ago. i think it may be a bit more than that now. ill have to check the exact date. i posted it in another thread two days after i started.

anyways..so far so good. really really good in fact. i have had a few sugar cravings but when i do i make a cup of hot tea for myself. i bought some yummy organic maple tea and a white honey chai. they dont contain any sweets, just the flavour and with milk its enough of a treat. im finding as days go by that what i really want when im craving something is protien and my b-vitamins! a spoonful of nut butter along with the tea generally fulfills my need.

im finding the simple carbs harder. i got into a bad habbit of eating white basmatti rice(organic though!!) and other white foods because i lived with my sister for 8 months and she isnt nearly as concerned with that sort of thing. its so easy to give in when surrounded by food like that. since she moved out im replacing things like unbleached flour with spelt and rice flour again and the white rice for short grain brown rice, which is so much yummier anyways! i do have some sugar in my home, but i use it for baking for the kids. once it runs out i plan to replace it with xylitol, which ive been using since the summer, but really only a bit since its quite expensive. im not feeling like i really need sweet things, and i dont want to get myself used to the taste of sweet, even if its not bad sweet..if that makes any sense at all.

i have always had food issues. emotional eating, craving sweets and other "bad" foods. its been an upward struggle as long as i can remember. its frustrating mostly because im very health conscious and we eat very healthy generally. i cook most of our meals from scratch and we eat local/organic as much as possible, dont eat much processed foods..but still there is sugar in so much! ive done a few different "diets" not like tryingt o get skinny diets, but healthy eating diets. in general i think that i am healthy, though ive been overweight my whole life pretty much. i think a lot of it stems from my being really sick as a young child on all sorts of medications and steroids for my blood disease. i know that there are lifelong affects to metabolism and who knows what else. im "healthy now" in terms of not having the disease anymore, but i wonder often how my body would be if i hadnt been pumped with all of that shit as a child. i guess ill never know!

so back to the no-sugar... im excited that there is a group of mamas here doing this. im feeling pretty







: that i have stuck to my guns for two weeks and dont feel at all like im struggling.

one thing that im doing that seems to really be helping is im taking a chromium suppliment. its supposed to help stabalise blood sugar levels. im not dibetic, but im hypoglycemic. it helps for both. i would suggest it to any of you who are having sugar cravings. it really seems to help with the whole underlying reason for it which is generally a drop in blood sugar.

i havnt read all of the previous posts yet, so im going to do that now..


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
The first few days were really hard. I tried to gradually slow down on the sugar, but I think that actually prolonged the pain. When I did cold turkey last year, I was feeling better much faster.

I allowed myself to eat anything else that I wanted that wasn't sugar or processed foods. I nibbled on cheese and whole grain crackers. I've been eating more nuts than usually. I bought some frozen pineapple chunks and would eat a few of those half frozen.

I just started reading potatoes not prozac last night. She has a method that steps you down gradually. It's also been an eye opening book. She said that a lot of people with sugar sensitivities also have problems with alcohol or have direct family members that do. I don't drink. Mainly because I feel sick immediately afterwards. both of my parents were alcoholics and also had sweet tooths.

I don't think eating a little fruit would make it harder. You may want to stick to fruits that are lower in sugar like berries and apples. At least at first. I think a lot of it is trial and error to see what you can handle.

wendyland: i think you are so right on a few points here. quitting straight out and not slowly is way easier. i decided one day that tomorow im not eating sugar again and its worked. its not easy, but its a lot easier than slowly. i think a bit is enought to make it too hard.

and the connection to sugar and alcohol is so true for me. ive never really been able to drink alcohol without feeling sick after. i get drunk very easily and have bad hangovers. my father and his and my moms father all have issued with adddiction... it probably goes back much farther than that.

ive been avoiding fruit as well. mainly because other than apples in cold storage, fruit isnt readily available at this time of year where i live and im trying to eat locally as much as possible. i ate a tint slice of apple with lemon juice squeezed on it at my kids preschool yesterday and it tasted too sweet. weird, huh. milk also tastes sickly sweet now to me.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Fern, good job making it 2 weeks. I guess I'm at 3 weeks now. I've had a little sugar here and there, but it's still been a great accomplishment for me. I'm still having cravings. I'm thinking about quiting fruit and grans for a week or two to see how I feel. I've also thought about doing an elimination diet, but I'm not sure I'm ready for that yet.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
anyways..so far so good. really really good in fact. i have had a few sugar cravings but when i do i make a cup of hot tea for myself. i bought some yummy organic maple tea and a white honey chai. they dont contain any sweets, just the flavour and with milk its enough of a treat. im finding as days go by that what i really want when im craving something is protien and my b-vitamins! a spoonful of nut butter along with the tea generally fulfills my need.

i have always had food issues. emotional eating, craving sweets and other "bad" foods. its been an upward struggle as long as i can remember. its frustrating mostly because im very health conscious and we eat very healthy generally. i cook most of our meals from scratch and we eat local/organic as much as possible, dont eat much processed foods..but still there is sugar in so much! ive done a few different "diets" not like tryingt o get skinny diets, but healthy eating diets. in general i think that i am healthy, though ive been overweight my whole life pretty much. i think a lot of it stems from my being really sick as a young child on all sorts of medications and steroids for my blood disease.

welcome fern!

I'm doing the same thing- I cup of sweet hot tea with milk and a piece of toast with a nut butter on top when I need sugar. I've hasl a few times had some jam with it- which has only fruit juices and fruits, so no sugars of course. That helps so much.

I have a lot of the same struggles with eating, and having a poor relationship with foods. I'm very much an emotional eater. What has helped me with that is having lots of snacks I can munch guilt free, and substituting emotional eating with some other activity- like a bath or a walk, or knitting.

I think also childhood makes such an impact on our relationship with foods. I am a pantry addict. I do not feel safe at all if I don't have the security of a lot of food in my home- it really is a compulsion. I have that security blanket- that whatever happens, G-d forbid, at least we won't go hungry. And with all that food laying around, it is hard not to overeat sometimes, emotionally.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebirth* 
welcome fern!

I'm doing the same thing- I cup of sweet hot tea with milk and a piece of toast with a nut butter on top when I need sugar. I've hasl a few times had some jam with it- which has only fruit juices and fruits, so no sugars of course. That helps so much.

I have a lot of the same struggles with eating, and having a poor relationship with foods. I'm very much an emotional eater. What has helped me with that is having lots of snacks I can munch guilt free, and substituting emotional eating with some other activity- like a bath or a walk, or knitting.

I think also childhood makes such an impact on our relationship with foods. I am a pantry addict. I do not feel safe at all if I don't have the security of a lot of food in my home- it really is a compulsion. I have that security blanket- that whatever happens, G-d forbid, at least we won't go hungry. And with all that food laying around, it is hard not to overeat sometimes, emotionally.

thank you for the warm welcome and the thoughtful reply!! having support is so important when making big life changes.

im like that with my pantry and fridge, though im trying to do more "eat whats here" and not buy food that isnt nourishing and healthy..still it adds up.. im looking forward to getting to know you all better through this. we can all do this!

oh and i wanted to add that ive been taking lots of bach flower remedies of late and they are now marketing an 'emotional eating kit' which is 3 flower remedies.. cherry plum, chestnut bud and crab apple. if anyone wants to know more im happy to help.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Support is so important. My husband has also cut down on sugar. I've been having major cravings. I think they are more psychological than anything. I usually went to work, but went into the office today. Someone brought bunch of treats for valentines day. I had a little bit of a brownie. I do so much better when I'm at home. I went to the library tonight and got some books about glucose and metabolic syndrome to strengthen my resolve. I'm not going to give up this time. My habits are changing for good.

Fern, btw, I went to your blog. Your kids are so cute! I also love the little felt crown that you made.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
Support is so important. My husband has also cut down on sugar. I've been having major cravings. I think they are more psychological than anything. I usually went to work, but went into the office today. Someone brought bunch of treats for valentines day. I had a little bit of a brownie. I do so much better when I'm at home. I went to the library tonight and got some books about glucose and metabolic syndrome to strengthen my resolve. I'm not going to give up this time. My habits are changing for good.

Fern, btw, I went to your blog. Your kids are so cute! I also love the little felt crown that you made.









thats great about your husband! its a lot easier when its a household thing. i dont live with my So but because my kids are so small i dictate most of what they eat..so if i dont want sugar here it wont be here. it makes a huge difference.

thats a hard thing, treats out of the house. so far ive been good. i actually made cookies and banana bread the last few days and didnt eat any, but i took it to share with others, so it wouldnt last too long!

yay for changing habits..just remember it takes time. its not just about the sugar, its about deeply ingrained uncouncious actions and emotions.. nothing like this is ever easy. i remind myself that daily and it makes me feel that much more proud of myself.

what books did you get, just out of curiousity? ive never read anything on this subject, except online.

and thank you







for the compliments..


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Just popping in to say hi to all.......and to say I think I have a sugar addiction as well.







I have PCOS, and I know the symptoms are usually better without sugar. I'm also gluten intolerant, so I'm very strict about that, but sugar seems to creep in. I've been reading through this thread with a plate of chocolate cake in front of me, knowing that I shouldn't be eating it, but I've just wanted it so much today.

So, I'm not sure if I'm ready to completely give it up forever......does anyone else feel this way? I read through the ebook on sugar addiction mentioned in the OP, but it seems like such a huge commitment to say no sugar ever again ever! How do all of you feel about it? Do you think I need to make a commitment like that to break the addiction? There are so many sweet treats that I love, maybe I'm just not ready to give them up. But I do want to be healthier and feel free of the constant cravings. I don't know, I'm just mulling this around in my brain tonight. How do I feel that strong conviction?

Maybe if I could just commit to sugar free for a certain length of time, and then allow myself to reintroduce certain natural sugars......has anyone else approached it like this? Thanks for any supportive ideas you experienced sugar-free-ers have!


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akmeg* 
Just popping in to say hi to all.......and to say I think I have a sugar addiction as well.







I have PCOS, and I know the symptoms are usually better without sugar. I'm also gluten intolerant, so I'm very strict about that, but sugar seems to creep in. I've been reading through this thread with a plate of chocolate cake in front of me, knowing that I shouldn't be eating it, but I've just wanted it so much today.

So, I'm not sure if I'm ready to completely give it up forever......does anyone else feel this way? I read through the ebook on sugar addiction mentioned in the OP, but it seems like such a huge commitment to say no sugar ever again ever! How do all of you feel about it? Do you think I need to make a commitment like that to break the addiction? There are so many sweet treats that I love, maybe I'm just not ready to give them up. But I do want to be healthier and feel free of the constant cravings. I don't know, I'm just mulling this around in my brain tonight. How do I feel that strong conviction?

Maybe if I could just commit to sugar free for a certain length of time, and then allow myself to reintroduce certain natural sugars......has anyone else approached it like this? Thanks for any supportive ideas you experienced sugar-free-ers have!









I'm not completely sugar free, but I am stongly limiting sugars. I am having some sugar substitutes still, like honey or brown rice syrup (in cliff bars). I'm mainly making sure sugar isn't the main thing in what I'm eating, and that the food with sugars in it is worth it, like I am drinking soymilk- vanilla, for health reasons, so the benefits of that one are outweighing the sugars, which are limited anyhow. I also have an extremly important herbal medication 3x a day, and I'm having a tiny bit of sugar in it if I'm out, honey if I'm home. About 1/2 a tsp.

So- the chocolate cake I would nix, and eat much better things in place of, but if you need to slowly cut things out that is ok too, whatever you are ready for. I would sugguest not eating junk in front of the computer. If you are going to eat cake do so at the table, undesturbed, and slowly. you will eat less, and mindfully that way. oh- and cut your piece in half, b/c of course less is better in this case.

good luck!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Megan, I totally understand how you feel. I'm taking everything day by day so that I don't feel overwhelmed by the thought of never having sugar again. I don't think that's realistic, anyway. I watched a PBS show with Wayne Dyer and he was talking about giving up alcohol. He said that everyday he resolved to not have sugar that day (and that day only). He didn't think about what he was going to do the next day. And eventually, he made it several years without it.

I'd like to be able to have a dessert once in a while. Or I may get to a point where the aftershock is not worth it. I'm only going to think about today.

I recommend cutting out sugar completely for at least 2 weeks. Then, see how you feel and what you can handle without cravings. You'll also get a feel for how great it feels without sugar.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Fern, I got "The Glucose Revolution", "It must be my metabolism", and "The ultra metabolism diet". I have some symptoms of being pre diabetic, so I thought these would be good books to read. I also have a lot of weight to lose.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas.......I think it's a great idea to go for two weeks. I've done it in the past, I did a candida cleanse for 4 months and felt great, it's just that when I'm eating sugar again, I totally forget what it's like to do without it. I guess I just need to try it again.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

wendyland: thanks for the book titles. im going to see if my library has them. i like to know about whats going on with my body. i trained for 2 years in jin shin do acupressure, which is based on Chinese acupuncture theory and western psychotherapy, it included a lot of anatomy and body knowledge, but i still have a lot to learn, and to remind myself about. im going to look up this whole realm of health in my Chinese medicine books and see what they say. ive never delved deeply into this subject before.

and i too have weight to loose, although i didn't decide to go sugar-free solely because of that. i figure despite the fact that im heavy, i still have a lot of energy, i do a lot of exercise (i can walk7 km in a day and still feel fine. with a baby on my back) and i eat healthy..i should in my eyes, be a healthy weight and im not, so that indicates to me something out of whack with my body. thats more why im doing this, to figure out whats going on with me!

akmeg: welcome to the group. i decided that i was going to go a month, but now that im 2 weeks in i think its going to be much longer than that. im not thinking about wanting to eat sweet things, but i know that when that bridge comes ill cross it, or not. i have a good friend getting married at the end of march and i would consider eating a bit of sugar there but we will see. right now i really have no want for it. i dont really understand it. but its true. im amazed actually. i thought that this would be so hard for me.

that said, i just licked maple syrup from my finger after making my sons breakfast, and yesterday i ate a piece of xylitol gum which tasted sickly sweet and i spit it out..so i have tasted "sweet" in the last few days,. but it didnt at all make me want more, quite the opposite actually


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I fell off the wagon today. I had some blood drawn today. 10 vials. I almost passed out. The office was really close to my favorite vietnamese restaurant. I went there and had the sesame tofu. I don't know if it had sugar in it, but probably. I also had a little bit of soda at a fast food place tonight. After a couple drinks, the soda tasted bad. So, I switched to half sweet tea/ half unsweetened.

Now that I've typed it out, it doesn't sound as bad as I first thought. I'm back on plan tomorrow. I really think that I need to spice up my meal recipes. I'm getting bored. Especially with eating steel cut oats every morning. I'm not much of an egg eater, but I want to eat foods in the morning that are filling. It really helps me for the rest of the day.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

Wendy- that is not bad at all! I think you needed the sugars to help your regulate your blood sugar after the appt.

for breakfasts I have been doing english muffin sandwiches- eggs, some lamb sausage and a bit of grits, really yummy!

I also occassionally do breakfast barritos, grits, toast with sugar free jam, leftovers, sandwiches, etc.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks for the breakfast suggestions. I love breakfast burritos, but I don't think about making them. I had eggs, cheese, and french toast this morning. My husband made me breakfast.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

ok girls, so I have been with you on this for almost 2 weeks (i had 2 slip-ups with of all things a bran muffin and then ketchup!).







: But here's the problem, i'm still eating a lot of fruit and i made some homemade treats with agave nectar. So, yes, i haven't had any real sugar or evaporated cane juice or corn syrup, but I'm still eating "sweets" - although not as much as before. I'm worried that I still have the addiction a bit and am wondering what you all think. Should I completely go off the sweet stuff, including natural sugar substitutes??


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elizabeth2008* 
ok girls, so I have been with you on this for almost 2 weeks (i had 2 slip-ups with of all things a bran muffin and then ketchup!).







: But here's the problem, i'm still eating a lot of fruit and i made some homemade treats with agave nectar. So, yes, i haven't had any real sugar or evaporated cane juice or corn syrup, but I'm still eating "sweets" - although not as much as before. I'm worried that I still have the addiction a bit and am wondering what you all think. Should I completely go off the sweet stuff, including natural sugar substitutes??

If you're still having cravings for sweets, than you may want to cut it all out. But, if you feel satisfied with fruit, then there's probably no harm. I'm not sure about the agave, tho. From what I've read, it's still a refined sugar. I think it all depend on how you feel, how your moods are, etc..


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I've been reading this sugar blog. http://myyearwithout.blogspot.com/ her latest entry talks about how much is too much sugar.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

wendyland and thanks for the link.

elizabeth: im nak but i wanted to give you a







it takes time..im just over two weeks too.

i kind of fell off the wagon this week too..though it was not a big fall. after 4 days of having cookie dough in my house i ate..1 chocolate chip and about 1/4 tsp of the oatmeal cookie dough. it wasn't great and i didn't at all want more after. then today i made pancakes and i threw in some plain yogurt and there wasn't quite enough so i added some organic vanilla yogurt without thinking. it had organic raw cane sugar. i ate a pancake. it didn't taste sweet but it did have sweet in it.







i just really wanted to partake in our heart shaped valentines pancakes!! I was making them egg free so my little bro could eat them, hence the yogurt..but otherwise im doint well. no sugar cravings but still having carb issues.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I was BAD for valentines!!!!








I made my sweetie homemade lemonaid, and had a few sips, and I ate a bit of desert at dinner. it was totally a special treat, and I'm ok with it really. c'est la vie.


----------



## lactivistmama (Aug 30, 2008)

I went through our cupboards today and got rid of almost everything that had sugar in it!! Dh is still alittle reluctant to go sugar free so I left a little jar on the top cupboard for him (but I won't buy more to add to it! when it is gone, it is gone.) So tell me.. what do you give your little ones for treats (beyond the fruits etc. that are "snacks")?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivistmama* 
I went through our cupboards today and got rid of almost everything that had sugar in it!! Dh is still alittle reluctant to go sugar free so I left a little jar on the top cupboard for him (but I won't buy more to add to it! when it is gone, it is gone.) So tell me.. what do you give your little ones for treats (beyond the fruits etc. that are "snacks")?

im not totally getting rid of all sugar and sweet things from my home right now because i feel like i can handle having it around and not eat it. but mainly we use maple syrup, honey..im out of brown rice syrup but i plan to get some and agave syrup when my Credit Union Acct. isn't so drained







i like to bake but i am low income (single mother, co-parenting but not financially supported) so sugar is kind of the most affordable option for me, but i usually cut down the sugar a lot in recipes. that said, a normal day i don't use sugar for the kids. if i want something to be a bit sweet like their morning oatmeal, french toast ect we use maple syrup and sometimes xylitol, which is a sugar sub that is natural and doesn't raise blood sugar

fruit is always a good sweet treat here too. my kids choose fruit over most other sweet things


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I've been letting my girls drink berry flavored kefir. I know it
still has sugar, but I'm trying to get more b12, calcium, and
probiotics in them. They eat a ton of apples, too. They haven't
really asked for sugar too much. My oldest is the main sugar freak.
she's old enough to understand that sugar is bad for you. My middle
and youngest don't even think about it.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
im not totally getting rid of all sugar and sweet things from my home right now because i feel like i can handle having it around and not eat it. but mainly we use maple syrup, honey..im out of brown rice syrup but i plan to get some and agave syrup when my Credit Union Acct. isn't so drained







i like to bake and i am low income so sugar is kind of the bets option for me, but i usually cut down the sugar a lot in recipes. that said, a normal day i dont use sugar for the kids. if i want something to be a bit sweet like their morning oatmeal, french toast ect we use maple syrup and sometimes xylitol, whicj is a sugar sub that is natural and doesnt raise blood sugar

fruit is always a good sweet treat here too. my kids choose fruit over most other sweet things

How does the xylitol taste? I've been curious.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

first i will say that im not one for sugar alternatives. im severely sensitive to anything like aspartame or any of those artificial sweeteners. im not a fan of Stevia for that same reason..they feel and taste the same way in my mouth. ug. it turns my stomach thinking of it. but xylitol, though alone tastes somewhat colder on my tongue, tastes very similar to white sugar. in baking or cooking it tastes exactly the same. i think its a great alternative, but its very $$ so i only use it sparingly.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi







I skimmed the first page and then just decided to jump in.

I gave up refined sugar but still ate maple syrup, honey, and fruit for most of 2008. I slipped up at Thanksgiving at my moms. It was the old environment surrounded by the old foods that did me in. I tried agave but decided not to enter into that world of controversy: natural but too much fructose, does it affect your body in a manner similar to HFCS, and so on. My rationale was that my grandma has never heard about it.









I have been teetering for 6 weeks now. I am off sugar for a few days and then a 'friend will bring us muffins or we'll celebrate a birthday, or some such excuse. I feel so much better when I do not eat sugar. Part of it is that giving up sugar also reduces my dairy and white flour consumption.

I did get most sources out of the house and my children's at home diet. I think a good environment makes up for what I lack in will-power. There will always be a stres that can trigger weakness in me. I try to figure out in advance how to cope but if my environment is clean there is a smaller chance I will find sugar to eat when I am not strong. That said I still bake and have lots of fruit and snacks for the kids I just do it with recipes with out sugar.

As to what I snack on w/o sugar I focus on protein, especially nuts. Keeping my protein intake up helps. I would take a look at my fat intake if I thought it had gotten too low but that is not usually a worry.









Thank you for letting me read along and gather support.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

does anyone have a good sugar free carrot cake or carrot muffin recipe?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i have a great carrot cake recipe, but it calls for sugar. you could sub the sugar with anything you want...maple syrup or xylitol would probably taste the best. let me know if you want it

sooo.. my mom is here and im finding myself thinking about shoving my face full of bad things. i know my eating habits are directly related to my feeling of loss related to my family. it sounds stupid but im the 3rd birth child to my mom who has had soooo many foster kids since before i was born and is now addopting a 2 year old boy who has been with her since 9 days after birth. i feel horrible because i shouldnt be jealous but i am. i have been my whole life. im angry that she isnt a grama to my kids and that when she visits its all baout her boy not my kids. i feel lonely for her, but if i tell her she gets very upset. i love her boy which makes it even worse. it just feels like instead of me and my kids having a visit with her, its me catering to her and her boy and me feeling just really put out. he has a lot of health concerns and she is soooo totally wrapped up in him. its a constant commentary about what he is doing and what he is saying and what he needs and when my kids do or say anything its like "shhhhh' or "go play in the other room" im not eating sweet things but its really bringing up a lot of feelings that i normally just try to cover up with food. its hard. im feeling really sad today.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

(((HUGS))) MamaFern. That does sound tough. I can see feeling jealous but feeling like you _shouldn't_ be feeling jealous, which just makes it worse. Every mama should get their turn to be honored, though, and it sounds like you're not getting that. I'm so sorry.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I think I introduced myself in the beginning of this thread, but I haven't really implemented any changes. I've been awful lately, actually, making brownies & cookies constantly. Ugh. I was chatting with a friend and she said, "That's not so bad. In moderation it's fine." and "You have to have some fun." I guess because we're gluten-free and now dairy- and egg-free it seems to her like I'm really disciplined about eating, but I'm not!

I was sugar-free a long time ago, for a month or more, and it was FAB. I had clear skin, no cravings, and I felt great. But then I fell off the wagon and never climbed back on.

It's my birthday on Wednesday so I'm thinking I need to start on Thursday. I like the idea of just focusing on TODAY. I can do that, I think.


----------



## MamaEli (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm just saying thanks for this thread.......this is something I really struggle with.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Fern,
That's great that you can be concious enough to know that you want to feed your need because of what you don't feel that you're getting from your mom. It's made me think of my past relationship with my mom. I was an only child and still didn't feel like my mom paid that much attention to me. She wasn't very maternal. She would say she wanted to see the kids really bad and then we'd get together for dinner and she'd be texting her friends or complaining about them. I finally talked to her about it. I told her that when she was with us, I wanted her attention to be on us. It took a lot for me to talk to her, but I was glad that I did. It was better after that.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mama* 
I think I introduced myself in the beginning of this thread, but I haven't really implemented any changes. I've been awful lately, actually, making brownies & cookies constantly. Ugh. I was chatting with a friend and she said, "That's not so bad. In moderation it's fine." and "You have to have some fun." I guess because we're gluten-free and now dairy- and egg-free it seems to her like I'm really disciplined about eating, but I'm not!

I was sugar-free a long time ago, for a month or more, and it was FAB. I had clear skin, no cravings, and I felt great. But then I fell off the wagon and never climbed back on.

It's my birthday on Wednesday so I'm thinking I need to start on Thursday. I like the idea of just focusing on TODAY. I can do that, I think.

NewMama, welcome back! I haven't been completely off sugar, but it's really helped me. My skin has been clearer. I hadn't even noticed. We had a bad weekend of binging on junk. Dh and I were so crabby and feeling terrible by last night. We both vowed to stick to no sugar and no processed foods. It feels so much better.

And definitely have a good birthday! Thursday is a good day to start.


----------



## Anna06 (Jul 4, 2005)

: Well I have not done well. I did not realize how much sugar I eat until I tried to quit.

I have not read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been answered.

MamaFern

Quote:

one thing that im doing that seems to really be helping is im taking a chromium suppliment. its supposed to help stabalise blood sugar levels. im not dibetic, but im hypoglycemic. it helps for both. i would suggest it to any of you who are having sugar cravings. it really seems to help with the whole underlying reason for it which is generally a drop in blood sugar.
My dr told me to take chromium also. MamaFern how much do you take?

I'm trying to do WW, and I don't know why but I seem to crave sugar more if I'm trying not to eat so much. OR







maybe that's just how it is making me feel since I'm trying to cut back on food, so I look for comfort. SUGAR

And, I made brownies today for ds.........


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anna06* 
I'm trying to do WW, and I don't know why but I seem to crave sugar more if I'm trying not to eat so much. OR







maybe that's just how it is making me feel since I'm trying to cut back on food, so I look for comfort. SUGAR

Joining you all. Thanks for this thread!

Anna, I have the same problem, and I am also doing WW. I find that I just plain crave more of everything and especially sugar when I'm trying to eat less. For me, I think it is because I start to feel normal hunger sensations again, and it kind of freaks me out a little.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I've cut out obvious sugars (cookies, ice cream, granola bars, hot cocoa, etc) and it's only been two days, but I'm dying. I have never craved sugar more than I am now. I can't even watch the food network anymore b/c it's torture. Please tell me this gets better.


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
I've cut out obvious sugars (cookies, ice cream, granola bars, hot cocoa, etc) and it's only been two days, but I'm dying. I have never craved sugar more than I am now. I can't even watch the food network anymore b/c it's torture. Please tell me this gets better.

It really does. Hang in there! It does take a week or two, but you will find your cravings will go away and (to me this is the best part...) you will actually start to crave healthy food instead!

I do agree that TV makes it a lot harder and you may have to keep it off for a while. I never realized how many junk food commercials there were on TV until I started giving up junk!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is a thought for those of you baking for your children... If you feel so much better sugar free might they not also? To clarify, I am not taking my children sugar free but I hope to get my house most of the way there. So much sugar happens in our kids diet today that I don't feel I need to add to it. I prefer plain yogurt and they prefer vanilla and that is okay but the super refined sugar in a food w/o redeeming value (other than calories for growing bodies) is not a great idea. We can better meet their nutritional needs with more whole foods. This is meant to be motivational and food for thought, not lecturing or reprimanding.


----------



## Smylingeyz (Dec 2, 2007)

I love this thread!!!
I went sugar free a few months ago... for 21 days. I felt great, but once I gave in on something small I was back to square one. I have tons of candita symptoms, mood swings, mental fogs, adrenal fatigue, and sugar makes my physically very sick. I need to stop again. At this point though, I quit the unnatural and processed sugars and eat as much fruit as I want. When I have a bad craving, I have herbal tea with honey, dried fruit, or molasses milk. It never occurred to me to cut out natural sugars though. When I was cutting back on sweets (went from nothing but sweets to only some natural ones), I became hypoglycemic, lost 15 lbs in 2 months, and was overall fragile and weak. My doctor told me the low sugar diet was bad esp cause I'm BFing, and to eat more sugar of any kind. Since then I've been eating lots of bad sugar, and I'm not shaky or hypoglycemic anymore, but I'm back to being sick with candita symptoms. I want cut out all unnatural sugar again, with the support of this thread. I'm scared I'm going to gain back the weight I lost, I went from the upper end of normal weight to mid range, but I used to be really thin so I wanted to keep losing till I got back to my old size. Guess I need to be ok with doing it very slowly, with eating consistently healthier and lots of exercise. Anyone else have to be careful w cutting out sugar because of BFing?


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

After 6 weeks being sugar free, I had a slipup yesterday, but I got right back on the horse. I am a manager and I had to lay someone off, someone who was like a friend. It really sucked. And when I came home, DH had gotten DD a chocolate chip muffin, and she wanted to share. When I had a stressful day, sugar was ALWAYS the thing I reached for, and the sight of this muffin was too much for me. I only had a little, and I haven't noticed any consequences (i.e. cravings starting back up again).

I only hope that it didn't screw up my detox. The other time I quit sugar for a long time, my extra weight melted off after I detoxed about 6 weeks. I didn't quit sugar to lose weight either time, but it's true that I would feel better if I could get rid of this extra weight. It's hard on my arthritic joints. (I have about 20 extra pounds). Anyway, the thought that I might have bought myself another 6 weeks feels both depressing and ridiculous (as in, there's no way that 3 bites of a muffin would have done that) to me.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

*ann06*:its shocking huh!how much hidden sugar there is.
on the chromium:i take 500 mcg 2x a day.one at waking and one around 5:00pm
i really really see a huge difference in myself. it helps a lot with sugar & carb cravings because your body isn't all starving for sugar to balance you blood sugar out. my health food store guy told me the other day that they are making it illegal to sell it in 500 mcg doses now though (no idea why) but that now they are only available in 200mcg doses, so you would have to take either 400mcg 2x or 6oomcg 2x daily. i bought two bottles of 500 though, so it should last me a while.im in canada, so im not sure what its like in the USA or other places.

*aiti:*welcome!

Quote:

*mommajb* Here is a thought for those of you baking for your children... If you feel so much better sugar free might they not also? To clarify, I am not taking my children sugar free but I hope to get my house most of the way there. So much sugar happens in our kids diet today that I don't feel I need to add to it. I prefer plain yogurt and they prefer vanilla and that is okay but the super refined sugar in a food w/o redeeming value (other than calories for growing bodies) is not a great idea. We can better meet their nutritional needs with more whole foods. This is meant to be motivational and food for thought, not lecturing or reprimanding.
i totally agree 100% but im still going to use sugar on occassion. since i know exactly what goes into my kids mouths on a daily basis *my kids are 6 and 3 and 1..( unless my son is swapping his healthy lunches for junk at school which is possible but unlikely because he prefers healthy) i read labels on everything because i dont like sugars, preservatives, colours or certain oils, specificlly hydrogenated ones in our food. we really buy as much fresh veggies and fruits as possible (in season), and grains and food stuffs that aren't processed. so when i bake something with sugar, i am totally concious that im doing it and i think in moderation its okay for my super healthy eating active kids.







if i knew that i could eat it in moderation i would too, but because i have food issues im finding it a lot easier to just say no all together. make sunse?







no offense taken BTW









*Crystal_R:* are you eating enough healthy food? protein and stuff? i find if im hungry my mind switches to sugar cravings but like some other posters have said a hot cup of tea and some nuts or nut butter or other protien rich meal or snack ( i need animal protein or nuts expecially) i feel much better. starving yourself because you dont eat sugar is the way to just loose it all together and binge. i know from experience. and maybe quit the tv for a while, till you feel in control of it...i find exercise, even just a short walk outside hepls me get my head out of food land.

*Smylingeyz:* im BF my 1 year old dd and im not having any issues. i think the sugar ups and downs were a lot worse for me than the stable no sugar that im doing. im not eating any form of sugar, even natural ones for now..still working on the simple carbs, but its getting better day by day.im hypoglycemic. maybe try the chromium i mentioned earlier?
and 21 days is great! i hope that you find your way back to sugar free happiness. having a sick body is no fun at all... it seems like it needs to be a pretty gentle balance for you to heal the yeast and also blood sugar problems. hmm.

*laohaire:* wow. 6 weeks is amazing! and







i think a bit of a muffin on a hard say is totally reasonable. it would be nice if it didn't have to be such an issue with so many of us. i would love to be able to eat a piece of dark chocolate totally guilt and thought free. i hope to get there some day.
6 weeks detox. interesting. i was thinking more in the lines of a week, but i feel like my body is still going through a lot of change since quitting sugar.

anyone else having a lot of headaches? im having a ton since quitting sugar, but they also coincide with my fertility returning, so im not sure which it is..not sure if its a detox thing or if i should be worried.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

wendyland and newmama: thank you for the support. its hard to be open about stuff like food issues and childhood stuff.its one of those shame things that isnt an easy or comfortable thing to be honest about but i feel really supported here which is really helpful and appreciated. wendy: its pretty eye opening realising these things, isnt it? im sorry that you have stuff going on with this too. its really hard.

newmama welcome back again! happy almost birthday! and i look forward to hearing about your sygar free days to come









ETA: i started on jan 27th, so im 23 days in and 99% sugar free. ive had a few slight slipups but im doing really well.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
wendyland and newmama: thank you for the support. its hard to be open about stuff like food issues and childhood stuff.its one of those shame things that isnt an easy or comfortable thing to be honest about but i feel really supported here which is really helpful and appreciated. wendy: its pretty eye opening realising these things, isnt it? im sorry that you have stuff going on with this too. its really hard.

newmama welcome back again! happy almost birthday! and i look forward to hearing about your sygar free days to come









ETA: i started on jan 27th, so im 23 days in and 99% sugar free. ive had a few slight slipups but im doing really well.

Mom issues are hard. I actually came to the point where I was ok with my relationship with my mom. About a month after I came to the realization that I had forgiven my mom for MY issues, she died. I am glad that I didn't have any baggage with her. Of course, there are a tons of things I wish I could say to her. I've pretty much said all of those things to her in spirit. I believe that we still have a connection.

Also, that's great that you've made it this long. I've been having trouble being sugar free since the weekend. We went to the mall last night and I had half of a 7 layer bar. Then, my husband had 2 cookies. At least I abstained from those. I'm reading a Candida yeast book. I'm going to start preparing to do a yeast free diet.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

It's great to see more people on the thread!

laohaire: I'm sure the muffin won't have much effect. If it does, then you'll remember next time you want to have some sweets. I had some treats this weekend for valentines and now it's really hard to stop. I think I'm going to have a tough couple days cutting it out again.

Smylingeyz: I'm not Bfing now, but I was when I quit sugar last year. I didn't have any problems with BFing and cutting out sugar. I also think I have problems with candida. Reoccuring yeast infections, mood swings, and major brain fog. I'm reading the complete candida yeast book. (can't remember exact name) I'm going to start following the diet once I figure out what we can eat and how to plan meals around that.

mommajb: I don't take any offense, either. I rarely baked for them before, but I did buy cookies sometimes. Most of their sugar consumption comes from school and friends (birthday parties, girl scouts, etc...).


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

I have a question for you all... Has anyone else had a problem with skin breakouts during the "detox" phase? I am breaking out like crazy!







I seem to remember this happening the last time I gave up sugar, also. What is the reason for it?


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I don't think I did breakout when I stopped sugar. Surprisingly, because I break out all the time. I can say that I've only gotten 1 pimple since I've been off sugar. (Even during the times of the month that I usually get them)

Maybe it's die off from candida not getting fed sugar?


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm doing pretty good- and my skin is looking wonderful, so that is wonderful motivation.









I am going to a work thing this weekend, an afternoon tea, so I'm so worried! I think I'm going to bring a dish, so I won't be too tempted.


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

OK, I'm glad you ladies have great skin going on, why is mine a hot mess?









I think it's a detoxing thing and I'm sure it will get better.

I do feel a lot better already though. I have been waking up clear-headed and that's been wonderful!

I should clarify that I haven't completely cut out ALL sugar, because I have learned the hard way that for me, that is a recipe for binging. I have, however, drastically reduced my sugar intake, with a little room for _occasional_ sweets. I'm also cutting back on carbs and most processed foods. I do eat fruit. I like all the antioxidants and other good stuff in it.









So I guess I'm "mostly" sugar-free... hope I still fit in here though!


----------



## miriam_bat_avraham (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey everyone! I've been skimming this thread the past few days while contemplating ways I could cut refined and added sugars from my diet. I'm very inconsistent-- I'll put agave nectar in my oatmeal at breakfast and then eat an ice cream sundae with hot fudge and marshmallow after dinner. *cough*

I have a random sort of question, and I'm hoping that since you all seem pretty knowledgeable about this stuff, maybe you could help me figure this out! It's a touch TMI (I'm also fresh from the TTC forums, so my TMI meter is way broken now, lol) but hear me out









My pee has been really, really cloudy. (I promise this is relevant, LOL







.) Then, yesterday, I noticed it was clear-- after I'd avoided sugar all day long! Today I ate cereal with added sugar and Fig Newtons without noticing, and now it's cloudy again. Buh? Does sugar cause this? Or do I secretly have diabetes? *frets*


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

Aiti- My skin did a total freak out at first- seriously, it was painfully embarrassing! But thankgoodness that it is better now.

oh- and I'm also doing fruit, and a very small amount of sugar- in the form of honey, etc.


----------



## Anna06 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks MamaFern for the infor

Quote:

on the chromium:i take 500 mcg 2x a day.one at waking and one around 5:00pm
i really really see a huge difference in myself. it helps a lot with sugar & carb cravings because your body isn't all starving for sugar to balance you blood sugar out. my health food store guy told me the other day that they are making it illegal to sell it in 500 mcg doses now though (no idea why) but that now they are only available in 200mcg doses, so you would have to take either 400mcg 2x or 6oomcg 2x daily.
My Dr told me to take it for the sugar cravings, but I did not ask how much. So I was taking 200 mcg daily. No wonder I did not feel any difference.









Aiti

Quote:

I should clarify that I haven't completely cut out ALL sugar, because I have learned the hard way that for me, that is a recipe for binging. I have, however, drastically reduced my sugar intake, with a little room for occasional sweets. I'm also cutting back on carbs and most processed foods. I do eat fruit. I like all the antioxidants and other good stuff in it.
ME too. I tried that yesterday and I got a bad headache and even the shakes.....so I started eating.... and eating .... and eating.







And this morning I'm really mad at myself.

I'm glad everyone is posting, because I learn for all of you.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Hi all! I just wanted to say hi again, since I've been reading but not posting on this thread. I've been doing great this week! The only sugar I've had is a tiny bit of honey in my herbal tea and a tiny bit in my buckwheat cereal yesterday. (Oh, and Monday night I had a few brownies, but they're GONE now!) I really have felt better, hopefully I can keep this up. I came to the realization that I HAD to do this when I started getting a yeast infection last week. I have known for a few weeks that my candida syptoms were back, but last Thursday I could feel that familiar itchy yeast infection sneaking itself in, and I was so upset! And so I decided to go sugar free. I really really don't want to use the OTC meds to get rid of it so I'm trying to do it with yogurt, garlic, and drinking lots of kefir. Anyone else with yeast problems? Any other great ideas for me?

Anyways, just wanted to share my good report. Oh, and my SIL gave me a yogurt maker over the weekend and last night I made my first successful batch of creamy plain yogurt! Yay!


----------



## BeantownBaby9 (Jan 15, 2009)

hey girls, just found this thread. I am on the no-sugar in 09 kick too. I am on day 4 and oh my god, the cravings are killing me, especially when there is junk in the house staring me in the face. DH is home today and I am going to ask him to rid the cabinets. I had to eat two lunches yesterday, I was so hungry and lightheaded, but today I feel like a new woman. I was never a big sugar absuer, but my morning Ensure, and afternoon fruitibu are not good, and now gone! This is all in addition to trying to be more paleo/TF with my eating and cooking. What are you all doing with fruit? I can't see giving up fruit as a regular part of my diet


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

hey all I think I haven't posted in a while. After 3 months or so of sugarfree I had a slipup=- my period came and I gave in a bit and well it took me a couple of weeks to get completely back on track- I was trying to go back to moderation, but that doesn't work for me. Anyway, so starting Sunday I am back off- I felt like total poop Sunday and Monday, but have gotten better since then and don't quite have the fatigure and headache that I did. My personal plan is this- I am best grain free as well, I do fruit, but low sugar ones- melons, grapefruit and berries maybe. I let myself have some things that have some sugar,but limited amounts- like I had some ketchup on my meatloaf- but only a small amount. Things that really get to me- are baked goods(even if homemade- all natural). I cannot do chocolate very well either as I totally binge.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

beantownbaby= I try to keep mostly TF / paleo as well. When I first started the candida diet - in oct or nov I think I gave up all fruit for 2-3 months and for certain period even cut certain vegetables- ie carrots and beets- When I added them back I only did grapefruit. I have found now I can do melons and berries ok- but apples are too much sugar (even balanced w/ some protein and fat).

I cannot stand to have junk food in the house hardly myself- especially the first hard days or week.


----------



## Smylingeyz (Dec 2, 2007)

Well here I go... day 1. I got so sick last night from eating sugar I know it's time to get off it again. I hate this part... the next few days are the worst for cravings. Wish me luck! I've done it before so I know I can do it somehow! My sugar craving literally turn me into something like a sugar-eating hulk though







: - guess it's the candita. Now off to distract myself with some yummy tea...


----------



## BeantownBaby9 (Jan 15, 2009)

CrunchyMama - Oh crud. I just bought beets and carrots to make dinner, thinking I was being all good and paleo with my root veggies. My breakfast is usually a hard boiled egg, banana, clementine, and apple. What should I eat?

I am hitting the wall here at work and all I have to get by on is walnuts. I have a headache and am lightheaded again. Someone fedex me a steak ASAP!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I wouldn't worry so much about the beets and carrots- I just went super strict for awhile. I eat a fair amount of carrots now as it is a reasonably cheap and easy veggie to snack on- I also eat a boatload of nuts! Do you have vending machines at work- you could get some plain potato chips the carbs might help you get through more- not necessarily healthy but on the detox period sometimes you do what you gotta do!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I was just reading that when we are hungry we crave sugar because it is the fatest way to get the energy. It was suggested that controlling hunger by eating regularly would help with sugar cravings. Given that I love to eat this might work for me.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I was just reading that when we are hungry we crave sugar because it is the fatest way to get the energy. It was suggested that controlling hunger by eating regularly would help with sugar cravings. Given that I love to eat this might work for me.









Whoa, there are so many posts today! I did much better today. I went too long today between eating. I was in a meeting that went past my normal lunch time. By the time my co-worker and I got to lunch, I was feeling low blood sugar and got a sweet tea. And I just had a piece of 72% dark chocolate.

I do think that eating more often helps. Especially when we're first off the sugar.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Well, I'm on day one, and I think I did pretty well. I did have a roll with lunch (I try to be mostly grain-free) and a Zevia soda tonight (it's sugar-free with zero calories, sweetened with stevia), but compared to the small pan of brownies or half a batch of cookies I'd been eating before I did pretty well.

I want to wean myself off the soda eventually, because even though they say it's all-natural I have a hard time believing it. But baby steps...

Also, on the fruit, I'm still doing it in my morning smoothie (homemade coconut milk yogurt, banana and misc. frozen fruit). Again, next to baked sugary goods I don't think it's so bad. And I can't do eggs or dairy right now (in addition to being gluten-free) so I kind of feel like my options are limited. And I hope to start adding some green juice to that to make it even healthier.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

New Mama, can I ask about your homemade coconut milk yogurt? That sounds awesome! I just made my first yogurt last night and it turned out really good, and I was thinking about coconut milk today and wondering how I could work more of it into my diet, this sounds perfect. Do you make it just like regular yogurt? Can I use plain yogurt as a starter? Mmmmmm, now I'm craving coconut!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akmeg* 
New Mama, can I ask about your homemade coconut milk yogurt? That sounds awesome! I just made my first yogurt last night and it turned out really good, and I was thinking about coconut milk today and wondering how I could work more of it into my diet, this sounds perfect. Do you make it just like regular yogurt? Can I use plain yogurt as a starter? Mmmmmm, now I'm craving coconut!









I got the recipe here. It didn't work the first time I did it because I didn't mix the tapioca starch in thoroughly enough. But the last two times it turned out fabulous!


----------



## Smylingeyz (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey New Mama, I'm on day 1 too... did pretty good. Craving are getting pretty bad though. Doing it with my sister, hoping it'll be easier that way.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smylingeyz* 
Hey New Mama, I'm on day 1 too... did pretty good. Craving are getting pretty bad though. Doing it with my sister, hoping it'll be easier that way.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I baked bread yesterday, and it has a little bit of sugar in it, but I'm ok with that. I think I'm ready to slowly let myself have a bit of sugar here and there.

I feel very proud of myself- everything I am eating for snacks is much healthier, and that was my problem. I don't even crave candy hardly at all.







I'm really proud of myself for all that. This balance is really feeling nice. I've also lost a total of 4 lbs since I started this!







I would like to loose about 3-5 more, and I'm going to stick with it untill I do!


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mama* 
I got the recipe here. It didn't work the first time I did it because I didn't mix the tapioca starch in thoroughly enough. But the last two times it turned out fabulous!

Thanks! That looks so yummy. Does anyone know if I could use a regular dariy yogurt starter for this, or maybe even just plain yogurt, if I don't have a dairy free? Or does it need to be dairy free specifically to culture coconut milk? Thanks!

Today is going good so far. I had cornmeal mush for breakfast with a scoop of butter and a tiny spoonful of honey. And then a kefir smoothie with berries, a banana, and spinach. It really satisfies my sweet tooth, and I put a bit of 100% grape juice in it today, just because I had some. And for lunch, leftover mashed potatoes fried up into a little patty and two eggs. Yum! I'm all about butter and eggs when I'm craving sugar, seems to do the trick!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I thawed out some frozen wild blueberries last night with some pineapple chunks. It tasted so good. Way better than most sugar treats. I still haven't gone a whole day without sugar for awhile. At least it's been minimal.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

we're having a bonfire tonight- complete with s'mores ( I got kosher marshmellos even- weeks ago) and I'm going to have just one single s'more. ONE, so help me!

my hubby is not good for my proper nutrition!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akmeg* 
Thanks! That looks so yummy. Does anyone know if I could use a regular dariy yogurt starter for this, or maybe even just plain yogurt, if I don't have a dairy free? Or does it need to be dairy free specifically to culture coconut milk? Thanks!

I'm pretty sure a dairy starter would be fine. The woman who runs that website is dealing with food intolerances (as am I) which is why she specifies non-dairy starter.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Argh, this is so hard! All I want right now is a huge piece of chocolate cake with ice cream. I'm not hungry b/c I just had a big dinner with tons of protein and veggies so I have no idea what is wrong with me. Thank goodness it's too cold to go and get cake lol.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miriam_bat_avraham* 
My pee has been really, really cloudy. (I promise this is relevant, LOL







.) Then, yesterday, I noticed it was clear-- after I'd avoided sugar all day long! Today I ate cereal with added sugar and Fig Newtons without noticing, and now it's cloudy again. Buh? Does sugar cause this? Or do I secretly have diabetes? *frets*

I would think it could be related. Candida overgrowth(yeast from sugar) is correlated w/ UTIs.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I am feeling SOOOOO much better. I haven't been 100% but nothing processed and no big carb binges and no grains. I had a bit of raw honey last night w/ my popcorn but that was it- I couldn't eat very much though as it was too much sweet.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

welcome to all of you newbies. the first few days are the hardest but if you stick with it it does get better!

i took a trip to town on Thursday and i ordered a sandwich at a little cafe. it had mayo on it, i didn't even think about it till i took a bite &the bread probably also had sugar in it (it was baked eggplant and veggies on home made bread. so yummy!)...and later that day my sister and i had Chinese food made by local folks. i had to have a wee bit of plum sauce, but im okay with that too. later when i was letting my kids have icecream i wanted to eat a bit but i didnt. if i can decide what tiny bits of sugar to eat and not be compulsive when i want something i feel like im really on my way to healthier eating habits.

i also found a great book on binge eating at a thrift shop in town. i havnt read it yet but from the back it sounds very holistic. its all about the mind body connection and written by a european psychotherapist/nutritional councellor. ill give the title when i get this baby off my boob.

newmama, thanks for the yogurt recipe! it sounds wonderful

rebirth, how did the bonfire go?

wendy..how are you?


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm good! Having a good day today. I tried Quinoa for the first time today. I think I need to find a good recipe. I thought I'd try it as a replacement for oatmeal. It has a weird smell that I don't like. I read that I should toast it first for better flavor. I ended up eating it with agave, cinnamon, and soymilk. It was edible, but I'm sure there are better ways to eat it.

I went to Barnes and noble today and didn't have dessert. Whew! They did have a bunch of games for 75% off. I bought some to give out as gifts when I need it.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I very much enjoyed my one smore, and was proud of my restraint. My favorite pants were loose this morning still- so I didn't blow it too bad! I'm eating Stoneground oat and flaxseed crackers with flax seeds and egg salad right now, I'm doing really well with healthy snacking.

Mama Fern- you did great to resist the ice cream! that must have been tough. It sounds like we're at the same place re: moderation.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
I'm good! Having a good day today. I tried Quinoa for the first time today. I think I need to find a good recipe. I thought I'd try it as a replacement for oatmeal. It has a weird smell that I don't like. I read that I should toast it first for better flavor. I ended up eating it with agave, cinnamon, and soymilk. It was edible, but I'm sure there are better ways to eat it.

I went to Barnes and noble today and didn't have dessert. Whew! They did have a bunch of games for 75% off. I bought some to give out as gifts when I need it.


wendy, did you rinse the quinoa first? it really needs it. i usually soak it for a few minutes, drain and rinse and do that again. it contains a natural insecticide which gives it a bitter taste. if well rinsed it should taste great. also the rinse water is handy for gardens and houseplants! just spritz on to keep buggies away.
ive never eaten quinoa as a sweet dish, i use it like i would couscous or rice in savory meals. but i have heard of it as hot cereal. im just not big on hot cereals in general. its very good for you though!!








for the no dessert.

rebirth,







thats fantastic. im all about moderation, but i really am striving to be sugar free as much as possible. i think once in a while a bit if sugar in something, but im not going to be doing the cake or icecream thing for a very long while yet. its just still too emotionally wired, you know?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

oh..i wanted to add that something ive been finding super helpful is keeping my hands busy. i knit and ive taken up sewing by hand and i find that im so into the detail it really keeps my mind of eating in general.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

MamaFern, thanks for the info about quinoa. I didn't rinse it because the box didn't tell me to. I'm going to try again and rinse this time. I like the tip about saving the water to spray plants. Great idea! I like that it's so high in protein.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

MamaFern- thanks for the quinoa Advice from me too! i'm going to try some next time I'm at the store. WE love couscous, so it sounds great!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebirth* 
MamaFern- thanks for the quinoa Advice from me too! i'm going to try some next time I'm at the store. WE love couscous, so it sounds great!

yup yup!









so after much thought ive decided to go all out and do a 6 week vegan/low grain(and only whole grains..no bread ect)/low salt/no sugar (of course) thing. its based on the eat to live diet kind of thing. i want to do an elimination diet, and this is very similar. i went to town and stocked up on nuts and seeda and rice milk and veggies and fruit. im kind of excited. i know it will be hard not eating dairy but otherwise i think i will be okay. after the 6 weeks im planning to re-introduce dairy, meat and maybe a few more grain products. its going to be a one day at a time thing for me, but this is the first time that i feel like i could really do this in a healthy way. i was vegan for years as a young adult but i ate badly anyways. lots of pasta and stuff like that. so yeah. give me strength to do this!!


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

i had a sugar binge last night. I don't even know why, but once I started I just could. not. stop. At least I'm doing a lot better today, but still that was ridiculous.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hey crystal







i know this too well. i haven't been binging these days ..on sugar anyways. i did have a bad day a while ago where i ate a whole lot of pasta. in some ways it helped me feel like i dont need to do that anymore. i just felt so yucky and unhappy after. it was pretty much just as bad. im sorry that cutting sugar makes you feel like binging. its a hard thing and a delicate balance.

i wanted to share a book that i found recently and its been really helpful to me. its called *"breaking the spell of binge eating" by joanna kortink* its a wholistic aproach to binge eating and it has some great exercises at the end of each chapter. its a lot about the deep reasons for binge eating rather than just saying "stop" i would really highly recomend it. i found it at my local thrift shop, but i know you can get it on amazon. i looked it up to see if she has any other books. she has a website too. o havnt checked it out yet.

its a struggle ive been in for a long time and im really hoping to heal myself of it.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
yup yup!









so after much thought ive decided to go all out and do a 6 week vegan/low grain(and only whole grains..no bread ect)/low salt/no sugar (of course) thing. its based on the eat to live diet kind of thing. i want to do an elimination diet, and this is very similar. i went to town and stocked up on nuts and seeda and rice milk and veggies and fruit. im kind of excited. i know it will be hard not eating dairy but otherwise i think i will be okay. after the 6 weeks im planning to re-introduce dairy, meat and maybe a few more grain products. its going to be a one day at a time thing for me, but this is the first time that i feel like i could really do this in a healthy way. i was vegan for years as a young adult but i ate badly anyways. lots of pasta and stuff like that. so yeah. give me strength to do this!!

That's great! I quit dairy today. I'm going to do a similar diet to you starting next Monday. I need more time to get to the store. It's a little less than 6 weeks until my birthday. I'm going to make it until at least then. I want dessert on my birthday. Or I may feel so good, I won't even want dessert. I'm following a candida cleanse diet. I'm also hoping that there will be some weight loss along the way.


----------



## momofPL (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope you do not mind that I join you all. I have never been good with eliminating anything from my diet until recently so that is a major step for me.







: I have managed to eliminate soda, caffeine, and dairy products because I am nursing and DD is pretty sensitive. The soda alone is huge! I have been trying to eliminate sugar, especially refined sugar because I consume so much sugar. I have tried to eliminate sugar more times than I can count, but since I have been so successful with the other things I thought this would be a good time. I am not really sure where to start.

Want a laugh....As I type this my son is counting the "happy guys" (smile icons) on the page. 1 happy guy, 2 happy guys..."mom I LOVE all the happy guys" Too cute!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofPL* 
I hope you do not mind that I join you all. I have never been good with eliminating anything from my diet until recently so that is a major step for me.







: I have managed to eliminate soda, caffeine, and dairy products because I am nursing and DD is pretty sensitive. The soda alone is huge! I have been trying to eliminate sugar, especially refined sugar because I consume so much sugar. I have tried to eliminate sugar more times than I can count, but since I have been so successful with the other things I thought this would be a good time. I am not really sure where to start.

Want a laugh....As I type this my son is counting the "happy guys" (smile icons) on the page. 1 happy guy, 2 happy guys..."mom I LOVE all the happy guys" Too cute!


Welcome! The happy guys are cute! Eliminating dairy would be big for me. It's almost equal with sugar on my list, but I'm going to quit next week for at least 6 weeks. Once I'm successful at one thing, I gain a lot more confidence to try other things.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

welcome *Momofpl*









wendy, yeah. dairy is hard. its not one of my binge foods, but its certainly a comfort food. i wanted to quit cold turkey (i hate that phrase..dont know why) but yesterday didnt really quite make it easy. im house sitting for a few days and after a busy day at home, getting all of my kids and dog and stuff we needed there on foot i may add.. in snow. i was sooo hungry. i stuck with my no wheat, which is actually a way bigger issue for me. bread especially. but i did end up eating a bit of cheese for a quick protein fix.i should have opened a can of chicpeas like i did this am, but i didnt. but all in all my eating was very healthy yesterday. i had brown rice and steamed veggies with nutritional yeast and cayanne pepper for breakfast. that lasted me most of the day. i ate some raw almonds and drank lots of tea..i was cold yesterday all day too (can you binge on herbal tea?







) im totally spacing out on my dinner. but i know it was healthy







today i ate some dairy at breakfast as well. i think after my saying i was going to go all out ETL i decided im more likely to stick to it if i cut out one thing at a time. wheat is more harmful to me than dairy so after a few days wheat free ill do the dairy.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm intending to give up sugar - and have been here and there with it, but trending toward giving it up. I have the hardest times with special events. It's funny because I never was big into sweet things, until Mr Toona.









For me, I'm giving up candy, sweets, drinks etc with sugar or HFCS. I'm still ok using honey.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
i wanted to share a book that i found recently and its been really helpful to me. its called *"breaking the spell of binge eating" by joanna kortink* its a wholistic aproach to binge eating and it has some great exercises at the end of each chapter. its a lot about the deep reasons for binge eating rather than just saying "stop" i would really highly recomend it. i found it at my local thrift shop, but i know you can get it on amazon. i looked it up to see if she has any other books. she has a website too. o havnt checked it out yet.

Thanks for the book recommendation. I'm going to see if my library has it,


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm subbing so I can come back to read the whole thread! We are trying to eliminate sugar from our diet.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

welcome to our newcomers!!!

I'm doing very well with the moderation, although I have started biting my nails- I quit about 8 months ago after biting them for over 14 years.







It was a struggle to give up, to put it lightly, and I'm nearly in tears over biting them again, and so ashamed of myself. Plus they hurt, I've bit then so short. I gained weight when I quit, and I'm back down to my biting nails weight.... so I don't know if that is a connection. I'm also REALLY craving junk- I don't know if I'm detoxing, or what. I'm going to cut back down, and hope that helps.


----------



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm glad to find this thread!

I always struggle with sugar, and do so much better when I've eliminated it. I cut sugar out about 10 days ago (and for me, it has to be all types of sugar and sugar-alternatives). I realized I was just replacing sugars with raisins and white bread (homemade sourdough, but still







), so on monday I started the South Beach diet. I actually wanted to check out the book sugar busters, but my library didnt' have that, and it did have south beach, which seems like it will do the same thing for helping me break the carb/sugar cravings and addiction.

Plus, I'm losing weight, which I certainly can afford to do!







:


----------



## momofPL (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
Welcome! The happy guys are cute! Eliminating dairy would be big for me. It's almost equal with sugar on my list, but I'm going to quit next week for at least 6 weeks. Once I'm successful at one thing, I gain a lot more confidence to try other things.

Thanks. Dairy is very difficult for me too! Especially living in Wisconsin there is dairy and cheese everywhere. I love my cheese and cannot believe how much I was eating. I did that for my daughter. I have been more successful than I ever thought so this is the right time to give sugar a try.

I have done very well with sugar for the last few days (including sweetners like splenda, sweet and low etc...) and they have been very stressful days that I would normally turn to sugar. I have had some pretty strong cravings, but eating fruit has actually helped me. I actually passed up cookies and brownies in the teacher's lounge yesterday and today! My triggers seem to be refined sugars, white bread, cookies, treats of that sort and soda. I wonder if it helped that I cut out caffeine and soda prior to trying sugar. I used to drink diet soda and seemed to trigger more cravings. My cravings for soda are still fairly strong when I am stressed. Eating a better breakfast has helped me too and I have been eating fruit with it. I have been trying to look at the ingredients of anything processed...I am a bit overwhelmed about what I should eat and what I should avoid. There is so much sugar/high fructose corn syrup in everything. Wow.


----------



## momofPL (Nov 12, 2008)

One more thing. I found that ebook on firstourselves.com that was suggested. That is helpful, thanks!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofPL* 
One more thing. I found that ebook on firstourselves.com that was suggested. That is helpful, thanks!










ive been readfing it and doing the exercises. its really helping me.


----------



## momofPL (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, the last two days the cravings were very strong and difficult to resist! I did it though. This is amazing that I can even do this one day!!! I am not craving cookies, cake, stuff like that, but it is the white breads, pancakes that I want so badly. I have to tell you that my pancakes usually have chocolate chips in them. I guess it shows how much I ate. All I keep thinking is thank goodness I gave up soda before I began doing this! I know this will get better. Now I have to ask everyone...What do you do when these cravings hit? Sometimes I think I am eating sugar for other reasons like stress (my children have been sick this weekend) or because I am lonely. What are some things/activities you do to get your mind off of sugar? Last night I decided to read that sugar ebook to remind myself why I am doing this in the first place.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

to get my mind off it I allow myself a small snack, like homemade trail mix, that has some carbs and a little sweetness (from fruits). I put it in a bowl, which is important for portion control- I have only a small bit, usually less then 1/2 a cup. Then I do some sort of hand intensive activity, like knitting, writing/doing work, folding laundry, organizing/ cleaning. Then if the craving is still there I have a glass of milk or plain yogurt with fruit, and do something else. I just keep distracting myself and substituting a bad craving for a better alternative.

Cooking something healthy helps too, but if your kitchen is full of sugars it's best to stay away.


----------



## freespirited (Jun 14, 2005)

I've been sugar-free for about a month now and I feel a lot better for it. I've also been gluten-free during that time. Great things have happened. My face looks so much younger and I don't have a sunken cheek look anymore. Dh comments all the time how good I look. My weight has stabilized whereas I used to tend toward losing weight and looking unhealthy, I now have a weight I really like and am ready to buy some hot jeans, lol. I don't lose or gain any weight, just a bit of PMS bloat.

I cheated the other day and had a half of a Medjool date for dessert. It was heavenly, like caramel. I felt ok afterward. I started drinking diet Dr Pepper, one every afternoon, but the Splenda or whatever is in it makes me nauseous so I looked for an alternative and found a stevia-sweetened soda called Zevia. You can order it on Amazon, or your local natural food store might carry it. I really liked it. It's a bit spendy though. I picked up the book Potatoes not Prozac which has helped me enormously to cut sugar out of my life. The main focus of the book is eliminating sugar and balancing your blood sugar so you cut out cravings and alcohol cravings, and balance your moods and keep depression at bay. Highly recommended.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

yesterday was my birthday. i made myself a cake with xylitol and spelt/kamut flour and didnt even eat any. i just didnt feel like sweets







maybe ill eat some today







: things are good. im 5?! days wheat free.. im still eating spelt/kamut but not much. i made some flatbread with dinner last night that was yummy.

loving my life sugar free.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm part-way through my 1st full elimination day. It's going good so far.

We just got our girl scout boxes yesterday. I need to hurry up and hand them out to people.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

wendy? how is it going??

im doing pretty okay on the wheat free. i have to admit that i ate a piece of bread yesterday with peanut butter. i was busy doing stuff and realised at 4:30 that i hadnt eaten all day, i had a headache and was about to yell at my kids. i needed something fast and it was right there. but i just had one piece (crust mmm ) and dont feel badly about it. im finding that im not taking enough time to cook myself good meals. i need to work on that. im just not eating much, which is good in some ways, my pants fit better! but not in other ways because im nursing and probably need the calories.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm still trying to get to where I'm eliminating wheat. It's been a stressful week. I had a little bread today, but that's it. I'm going to work on my menu plan better this weekend.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hiya. its been a while. i'm doing well with the no sugar. i tired some the other day, a tim horton's doughnut hole no less and i felt ill as soon as i had swallowed. not fun. it reminded me of why i'm not eating sugar or wheat for that matter. i was away all weekend in the city nearest my small town , about 2 hours away and these was a lot of temptation! i went from feeling great, a week plus into wheat free to eating all sorts of it (naan bread!!yummm) and just feeling bloated and icky after. my stomach was literally tender to the touch after. i guess its a great way to be reminded wheat isnt good for me.
im really clear that wheat and i are not friends.

the dairy is still hard. im eating a LOT less, but i love plain yogurt. i use it to make guacamole and in soups and for raita, tzatki and such. i like a bit of cheesee too, but im ok with just a bit.
its hard to say good bye to!

anyways, just wondering how you all are..


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I came on MDC to look for sugar free support and hooray! - a whole sugar free group! I gotta go get my yoga done while the kids are busy but i have read up to page 4. I'll be back when I have time to read the rest. So glad I've found this.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eco_mama* 
I came on MDC to look for sugar free support and hooray! - a whole sugar free group! I gotta go get my yoga done while the kids are busy but i have read up to page 4. I'll be back when I have time to read the rest. So glad I've found this.

hi eco_mama! welcome!







:


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm doing horribly! I'm totally off the wagon. But I'm working hard to do better, even though right now it's not going too well.

anyone else off the wagon after doing great?


----------



## Smylingeyz (Dec 2, 2007)

I had been trying get off sugar for a few weeks, and really struggling with it. I'd go a day or two and then give in and binge. Then my brother and I tried it together, I lasted four days. Then I was out shopping and saw this chocolate shell topping for ice cream, and had to buy it. Had it with just a tiny bit of ice cream, and not only did it taste gross, but it made me really sick. The next day I had a bug or something and felt awful. It was one of those things where the last thing you ate before you got sick then repulses you no matter how much you liked it. So now I'm five days of no sugar or refined food, and I'm not really struggling with it. Just remind myself how sick I felt and any cravings disappear. I don't really crave though unless I get really hungry and don't eat right away, and that can be fixed by, well, eating! Easy enough. I've never had such a smooth and painless transition to no sugar. Just keeping fingers crossed that it can continue this way.







:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

rebirth:







its a process. i think the thing that has helped me the most is telling myself over and over that i deserve to feel healthy and to BE healthy. ive had a bad self image as long as i can remember and ive always been concerned about other peoples health but not so much myself. i decided that I need to be taken care of, and eating healthy is the first step. tell yourself that you are worth it. over and over till you dont need to anymore.

Smylingeyz: i had a vwery similar experience lately with wheat. i was doing great then i ate a bunch because it was convinient and i was awau from home, ie away from my wheat free healthy foods. i felt ILL. im so not even remotely interested in feeling like that anytime soon. i got home monday night and im onlky starting to feel like the effects on my body are going away. i dont know if its partly psychological because i had said NO to it before and then all of a suddden im eating it anyways, but i know at least some of it was a physical reaction.

i hope you are feeling better soon! when i read that post i thought right away . SHes pregnanT! not sure why.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebirth* 
I'm doing horribly! I'm totally off the wagon. But I'm working hard to do better, even though right now it's not going too well.

anyone else off the wagon after doing great?

I'm pretty far off the wagon. I don't feel totally addicted like I used to. I'm doing better at moderation. I don't have any sugar until later in the day. I like honey in my tea and have been eating dark chocolate in the mid afternoon. That's usually about it for the day, but sometimes I still feel like a Reeses.

I'm going to give myself a break and try again.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all! Okay so here's my deal. I pretty much feel like the biggest failure of a mother. Yesterday I discovered that my 5 (almost 6 - in July) yr. old has a cavity. It literally appeared overnight. I can't believe it. I feel so bad. We've been eating sweets too much and my dd has the cavity to prove it.







We've been saying for awhile that we're getting too much sugar. We go up and down with it. We'll talk about it for awhile and then stop and then we'll talk again and then stop, etc. etc. But this is really kicking us into gear and putting an end to it. Yesterday we had a big family discussion (as big as you can with almost 6 and 3 yr old's.) They seem okay with everything and my dd is actually really on board. Knowing that she now has a cavity from all those sweets, she says she never wants to eat them again "only good healthy stuff!". --It also helps that we have the Berenstain Bears book "No more Junk Food!"









It'll be much easier for them than it will be for us. But my dh is completely on board and maybe even more so than myself. I've been addicted to sugar for awhile. The biggest thing for me is that I became more addicted to it after I quit smoking. After a meal I would always go have a quick smoke and so that turned into a sweet. I quit smoking for both pregnancies and after my 2nd one I never started back. (It'll be 4 hrs this Oct. that I quit.) But lately, I don't know if it's been extra stress or what but I've been thinking more and more about smoking and I have a feeling that quitting sugar will make me start smoking again.

I'm familiar with Gabe Cousens and raw lifestyle and I've been interested to eat more raw foods for some time now. Our plan is to stock up on nuts, seeds, fruits, raw bars, etc. for snacks. But like a pp said about natural sugars "I just can't convince myself that they're bad." Like how Cousens says to eat low-moderate fruits - well I can't convince myself that strawberries would be the same as a cookie! Of course he's not exactly saying that but you see what I mean? So I'll still use maple syrup, agave, etc. But this white sugar (even though we buy pure cane), and sugary things we buy HAVE to go.

Okay that's all for now - Now I'll go back and finish reading.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Eco_mama, it's great to get the whole family on board. My oldest had a really bad cavity when she was about 5 or 6. She had to get a crown on it. I don't know how it went bad so fast because she had been going regularly to the dentist and we didn't eat many sweets. We rarely even had juice in the house.

I would watch the dried fruits or fruit bars. Those sugars tend to stick on the teeth. I've read that raisins are one of the worst things for causing cavities. Sugary stuff that disolves fast is better as a treat. You could make cookies at home where you can control the ingredients. My kids mainly eat fresh fruit at home and flavored kefir. They have candy once in a while at school or at a party.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
I'm pretty far off the wagon. I don't feel totally addicted like I used to. I'm doing better at moderation. I don't have any sugar until later in the day. I like honey in my tea and have been eating dark chocolate in the mid afternoon. That's usually about it for the day, but sometimes I still feel like a Reeses.

I'm going to give myself a break and try again.

I don't feel addicted either. Although when I was unpacking a box I found some mini airheads- and even though I told myself no I had one anyhow (then threw them away)

So- that was really my low point, which isn't THAT bad, although it was disappointing.

Overall I'm doing well. Plus I've started an exercise plan, so my body has been extra hungry!
I'm trying though to just overall make good choices more then to elliminate things, although I am trying my best to go without white sugar.


----------



## Smylingeyz (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
Smylingeyz: i had a very similar experience lately with wheat. i was doing great then i ate a bunch because it was convenient and i was away from home, ie away from my wheat free healthy foods. i felt ILL. I'm so not even remotely interested in feeling like that anytime soon. i got home monday night and im only starting to feel like the effects on my body are going away. i don't know if its partly psychological because i had said NO to it before and then all of a sudden im eating it anyways, but i know at least some of it was a physical reaction.

i hope you are feeling better soon! when i read that post i thought right away . SHes pregnanT! not sure why.

I'm not pregnant... but when I felt like that I really though I could be, even though I had my period. Felt like I was.


----------



## momofPL (Nov 12, 2008)

eco_mama, it is so nice to have your family on board. I think that is helpful for everyone to be on the same page. Sorry about the cavity, but I agree with the other poster about raisins and dried fruits that tend to stick to the teeth/gums.

I have been doing badly this last week myself. I was thinking that instead of beating myself up over this, that I would try to figure out why it was a bad week. What made me turn to my old habits and sugar in the first place? For me it has been a very stressful/rushed week. I am still trying to get used to being back at work and pumping at work is becoming very challenging. I have to find a time and place with no elementary children around. I am worried about my milk supply and trying to keep it up until school lets out in June. Then mornings are hard because I am getting myself, my 5 year old, and 5 month old out the door (including pumping and nursing in the am) by 6:30am. I know that if I don't have time for breakfast in the morning, I turn to muffins and coffee on the road (literately eating in the car). That throws my entire day. I was doing so well with giving myself time in the morning to make a fruit smoothy and oatmeal (with honey) and that seems to set the tone for my whole day. I do great on those days. For some reason fruit in the morning seems to make a difference for me. I have also been very very hungry all day the last few days. (I know my daughter is starting to take more breastmilk, could my supply be adjusting?) I don't think I am bringing enough food to school with me during the day. Then I will snack on anything in the teacher's lounge and everything in the lounge is filled with sugar. I feel like I need to hide in a bubble to make this work on some days. Going sugar free is not the norm around here that is for sure. I know this past week my unbelieveable hunger had a lot to do with it. On Monday, I think I will bring a stash of healthy snacks to keep in my desk. The good news for this crazy busy week (conferences and tons of meetings too this week) is that I have today off to relax with my children. The funny thing today is that we could sleep in and we were all up by 5am! Hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I am subbed in here, have been sugar free in the past and am having trouble lately (since Thanksgiving). I just wanted to say how much I appreciate the reminders even on days when my mind isn't in the right frame.

I think I need to look at my food intake overall. I am letting myself get too hungry and then my brain thinks it needs sugar for the quick fix.

Keep up the great efforts!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi! How is everyone doing? I'm starting over. Today is day 1. I spiralled out of control this week. My body is paying for it.


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Are any of you all still sugar free? I just found this thread and I'd love a support group.







I gave up sugar for almost a year several years ago and I felt awesome, looked great, was so healthy... well, that's all faded away. My little one's birthday party is tomorrow and after that I'm back on the the sugar-free train.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EyesOfTheWorld* 
Are any of you all still sugar free? I just found this thread and I'd love a support group.







I gave up sugar for almost a year several years ago and I felt awesome, looked great, was so healthy... well, that's all faded away. My little one's birthday party is tomorrow and after that I'm back on the the sugar-free train.

How's everyone doing?


I'm trying to come back down. I haven't gone cold turkey. I had some agave today in my plain yogurt. I'll probably have a little something this evening. I really do feel better and look better when I don't eat it. Everytime I feel like having something, I'm stopping myself and talking through it. I'm deciding if it's really worth it. I feel like I'm going crazy until the craving passes.


----------



## momofPL (Nov 12, 2008)

I have completely failed giving up sugar and am back to some old bad habits. On a positive note I have managed to give up soda and caffeine. The sugar seems to be a huge hurdle for me. I also love this support thread because without the reminders, I would not try it again. So beginning today, I am trying this again. I know one of my biggest problems is that I do not eat enough for breakfast and do not bring enough food to work with me.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

I bombed out a week ago, had the worst day of my life (literally), and was driving home at 9:30 pm having not eaten anything since lunch time, stressed out totally, and had nothing in the car but a tin of oatmeal cookies that I had baked for a playgroup that morning...

you can imagine the rest. And then of course, I rationalized that since I'd already bombed......

but today is day 2 of being back on track. and I'm trying to really pay attention to the little things -- like I had noticed that my skin was really clear and soft, and right now it is dry/breaking out/itchy.

so I'm back on the wagon.... I was also doing south beach and last week was my first week on phase 2, and I think the wheat is a real trigger for me -- I'm doing basically phase 1 right now, today the only non-phase 1 things I've had are apples and a small glass of red wine.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm a week shy of 3 months after completely changiing my views on sugar. I fell off the wagon briefly twice during that time, and got right back on the horse.

In addition to the two times I had sugar (and frankly I didn't binge either time, just had a moderate amount of a treat), I also had a few pieces of bitter (zero sugar) baking chocolate during a few days when I felt emotionally weak and when sugar was tempting me. The chocolate did its duty and totally soothed my cravings.

I've since started focusing on my overeating of simple carbs like pasta. And also started eating meat (local, pastured, hormone-free etc.) again.

Now I'm reading In Defense of Food and find it to be almost exactly what I'm looking for. I don't know how to describe it exactly, but it's like I'm looking for some ideology of food (though the author points out how ideologies of food are exactly our downfall) that is neither moderate nor cultish. Meaning, I really don't feel like I want to eat junk food "in moderation;" I don't feel like that's the answer for me. But I also don't feel like I want to, say, eat raw vegan. The moderation part was particularly hard for me in terms of sugar - after grappling with this addiction for years, I tried out thee moderation route, and began to eat way more of it than I ever did! But I also don't want to be someone who is so focused on good food and bad food - I just want to eat and be healthy, period, and not worry about it. This book is just fascinating to me, and I will have to buy it (I got it at the library) so I can reread it 20 times.

Anyway I'm probably going way off topic, but since folks were wondering if anyone out there were able to really kick the sugar thing, here I am. And now that I'm here, I'm just thinking about the whole thing from a more global perspective. What's in the future for me for sugar? I think that once I've got a handle on the food thing as a whole, I can open myself up to rare treats again. Savor them. Notice how my body responds. But I'm not ready yet.


----------



## philosophicalmama (May 15, 2008)

Hey all-
I'm on day 24 of sugar free and foods that act like sugar (grains, high-glycemic fruit etc..) I have to say it has been amazing! I started it as a 30 day challenge- but I think I'm going to go for 60 days. I read a book called sugarettes and the Dr. who wrote it has a web site with the outline of the 30 day challenge- sends e-mails everyday for support.
My digestion has been really good- energy better and my moods are so much more stabilized- I was a serious sugar junkie though- like in times of stress stopping at like 3 different coffee shops for chocolate chip cookies- expensive too in one day! crazy right? much strength to any one who is walking down this path...


----------



## lactivistmama (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is a question for all of you.. I am getting my kids off sugar too, so what do you do when you are at a relative or friends house. (I am ok with sugar at say a birthday party for a small treat) but what about if you are just there for dinner/playdate/etc. what do you say? I don't want my kids getting sugar there, but especially the first time after you switch to sugar free? It will of course be a big change for us, and I am clueless how to approach it


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

So, I did great for a week - then my little one got sick Friday morning and set off a chain reaction - Saturday I sent my DH out for Sprite since that's been my go to for stomach problems since I was a kid. Totally not thinking of the sugar, only "What can I keep down to rehydrate since water won't?". Then this morning my DH made coffee and I couldn't resist... boo. Starting fresh tomorrow. Also having a very stressful doctor's appointment tomorrow morning, so prayers and good vibes welcome.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lactivistmama* 
Here is a question for all of you.. I am getting my kids off sugar too, so what do you do when you are at a relative or friends house. (I am ok with sugar at say a birthday party for a small treat) but what about if you are just there for dinner/playdate/etc. what do you say? I don't want my kids getting sugar there, but especially the first time after you switch to sugar free? It will of course be a big change for us, and I am clueless how to approach it









I guess to me this all depends on how old your children are and what the situation is - for the first 2 years of their lives both mine were sugar free and I just was up front about it - while not everyone loved the idea they were respectful of it. It's a lot easier when they are nursing for a lot of their nutrition though! I'd just tell people up front - PRIOR to the actual playdate/ dinner, what ever - mention it casually "By the way, we're trying to go off sugar and it would be awesome if you didn't offer any to the kids!"

I've totally given up on getting my oldest one sugar free outside of the home unless it's a decision she makes herself, because sugar is just so darn pervasive that I don't want it to become an issue she feels uneasy with or rebels against. It's at all our friends house, relatives, and even preschool. Usually in small, occasional quantities, but I haven't figured out a way to handle it without really making her feel like she's missing out on "the fun", and possibly going to the other extreme (becoming a total sugar junkie) when she's old enough. I hope you can find a way and share it with us!


----------



## lactivistmama (Aug 30, 2008)

bumping


----------



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm glad to see this thread bumped today









I did great for a month, then fell off the no-sugar wagon, pretty hard. Anyway, this morning was my "start again" day.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I am starting this again tomorrow. I feel soooooooo bad. I think Im dying sometimes, with how much sugar I eat.


----------



## LoveLife (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to join you! I'm a bit late on the bandwagon, but I NEED to do this.

My eating sugar has gotten out of control. I ate frosting from the JAR today. Like 1/2 a a jar!! Its nuts. Anyway, I probably won't start fully until next week, after Easter since we are having friends over and they are bringing the dessert. But I'm going to at least start slowly this week and then cut out all sugars except fruits and natural sweetners (honey and maple syrup, etc in small amounts, only occassionally.)

We'll see where that gets me. But I definitely need support and accountability in this.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Good luck on starting out! I'm still eating some sugar. Mostly natural. I don't feel out of control, at least. My birthday and Easter are this weekend, so I'm not going to quit again until after Easter. So, I'll be with you guys then. It's hard to start, but gets easier really fast.


----------



## avaylee (Jul 29, 2006)

Still wading through the thread, but would love to join you.
I'm reading The Sugar Blues right now and have found it pretty informative from a political, historical, and nutrional point of view. It has me convinced that what we have done with my kiddo (very little processed food in her diet to this point) was the right decision.
That said, I know she must be getting a bit of a sugar fix from mama's milk, and now that we've reached two, "do as I say not as I do" is not something I want to model for her.
Anyhow, subbing and will post more later.


----------



## lactivistmama (Aug 30, 2008)

BTT







:


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm back! I am 10.3 weeks prego and have let myself eat more sugar and carbs since becoming prego as the cravings were so bad. I have just been eating natural sugar for the most part, trying to do whole grains- however it still doesn't work for me. I know there are people probably think I am trying to diet while prego but it is so not the case. I wanted to let myself home some of these things- the problem is I feel so terrible. I thought it was just pregnancy tiredness but now I am wondering. So- I have to go back off because I cannot function right now and hope that gets me closer to the land of the living. The other big problem is the cravings and aversions are so heavy w/ pregnancy.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am just now seeing this thread, but I would love to join. I have a sugar addition!! I am starting out with 21 days of no sugar.


----------



## momofPL (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so impressed that you all can do this. I have completely feel off the wagon and cannot even last one week, let alone 21 days! I have been eating so horribly lately especially when it comes to sugar. I need to start over and try this again.

Question for anyone? I have been experience tons of anxiety lately. Can my sugar habits be contributing to this? Anyone notice any differences in their mood, anxiety or anything like that?


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofPL* 
I am so impressed that you all can do this. I have completely feel off the wagon and cannot even last one week, let alone 21 days! I have been eating so horribly lately especially when it comes to sugar. I need to start over and try this again.

Question for anyone? I have been experience tons of anxiety lately. Can my sugar habits be contributing to this? Anyone notice any differences in their mood, anxiety or anything like that?

I've not noticed that sugar causes my anxiety. It's usually the other way around for me. My anxiety makes me want sugar or food in general. I was just in a car accident and my diet has fallen way off plan. I'm still not going crazy with the sugar, but I'm having trouble getting back to the routine of keeping track of what I'm eating.


----------



## momofPL (Nov 12, 2008)

Wendyland, sorry to hear about your car accident. I hope everyone is okay.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momofPL* 
Wendyland, sorry to hear about your car accident. I hope everyone is okay.

It was just my 2 year old and me in the car, thankfully. She doesn't seem to have any issues. We have a follow up at the doctor tomorrow. I have whiplash and some back and neck problem, but I think it will heal fast.

A car in oncoming traffic veered into my lane (completely veered!). I had to swerve to her lane to avoid a head on and she hit me on the side and we almost flipped. She told the police that she thought someone was to her right coming over. Now she's telling the insurance company that my story is not true. I have 4 witnesses and she got a ticket for reckless driving. I think they'll find out as soon as they get the police report that she's lying.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

Wendy- so sorry about the accident! I hope it gets resolved quickly.

I totally have anxiety and anger and brain fog w/ sugar. I am not a well woman on sugar.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh boy, this is the thread for me! I told DH that I'm cutting out the sugar and he got a wide eyed look







I am a sugar addict and I really need to get it out of my life. I still have candy from Easter lurking about and 1.5 weeks ago was my 5yo's bday, so of course I was snacking like crazy on the leftover cake.

I recently needed to cut milk out of my diet b/c DD2 seems sensitive to it, and I've been feeling really good, to my surprise. Now I need to move on to the sugar.

What are the feelings on sucanat and rapadura? If I need "sugar" in a recipe, this is what I use, but I also cut the sugar quite a bit already. We do use honey and maple syrup, but sparingly.

I find that I have the mood swings and brain fog when my sugar intake is up, so I definitely need to fix this problem.


----------



## lactivistmama (Aug 30, 2008)

Has anyone read Little Sugar Addicts? I started it a few days ago, but have barely even gotten to read anything in it due to kids, my school, and work.. Any opinions on the book?


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

*lactivist mama* - I haven't even heard of that book. Let us know if you like it.

*FillingMyQuiver* - Welcome! The group hasn't been so active in awhile. I keep thinking about quitting again and just haven't been able to make the leap yet. I need to quit. My brain has been so foggy lately. I'm sure part of it is my quality of sleep. I don't know much about rapadura or sucanant.


----------



## barefootbabies (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, I am so excited to find this here!! I haven't even read past the first post, and my laptop battery is yelling at me, so it will have to wait. But, I will be back, its so great to see I am not alone here. I have such sugar addiction problems, and have been wanting to quit for months, but haven't. I will be back tomorrow to read through so I can make an intelligent contribution to the discussion







but I just had to post, I am so excited!







:


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, I've been doing pretty good. I'm keeping a food journal so I can see where the sugar/ carbs are coming from and it's helpful. I slipped a little yesterday b/c we had a stressful day and I wasn't home, but it was only a Quaker Oats granola bar, and a glass of Sprite. Other than that, I'm doing pretty well and I'm not feeling too many w/drawal symptoms.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

OK, i was with you guys in february for about 3 weeks, then i fell off the wagon. Tried a few times to go back, but kept having trouble. I'm set to start again tomorrow. I really want to stick with it this time!! What do you guys do when the cravings hit?? Especially at night!!


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elizabeth2008* 
OK, i was with you guys in february for about 3 weeks, then i fell off the wagon. Tried a few times to go back, but kept having trouble. I'm set to start again tomorrow. I really want to stick with it this time!! What do you guys do when the cravings hit?? Especially at night!!

When the cravings hit, I eat sugar. At least that's what I've been doing lately. You'd think I was trying to give up drinking water or something that's needed. I didn't have any all day today, but made a blackberry cobbler tonight.

My cravings are right after I eat lunch or dinner. It helped me to have non-sugar treats in the house. I like Fage yogurt with blueberries and cinnamon. Blueberries are pretty low in sugar. Or some protein.

I'm going to start again, too and mean it this time. I'm having major issues with candida and want to cleaning my body out. Especially while I'm trying to heal from my accident.


----------



## lactivistmama (Aug 30, 2008)

It has been a while since anyone posted here.. so I am bumping it back up.
I have done really well at eliminating sugars etc at our house.. We are still eating "natural" sugars like fruit, honey etc .. But our other sugara are about gone!! (well my dh has a stash otherwise I would be able to say it is gone) I did buy the book Little Sugar Addicts. I have been crazy busy though so I haven't even gotten past chapter 1







How is everyone doing?? I really need some good no sugar recipes for the kids snacks. Anyone have any?


----------

